# Age of Imperialism - Conscription Thread



## Karak The Unfaithful

*Age of Imperialism*​ _As a new century dawns on the people of Europe; a new age: an age of empires, new governments and new world comes with it. The 19th century will be one of new technology, industry and of course; new empires. It is time to lay down your sword, and pick up your gun; the age of Imperialism is here._
~~~~~~~~~~​ Although Heresy may be quite against conquest Role plays but I have given this one a lot of time, thought and effort. I am determined to make this work and go well. The Age of Imperialism is a Role play set in the mid/early 19th century where the player will take the role of the leader of a fictional nation and guide it through the era. In this case the players will be leading a country that never existed, and the other countries that did: Great Britain, Germany, France etc will not be around in this role play. However that does not mean that some cultural and locations won’t be in the game. For example you could have The Empire of salsquas, the ethnic groups in that empire being the salsquas and Spanish, if the empire had territory in parts of Spain. 
In short the map, the area of the role play is set is Europe, has been wiped clean of nations and it’ll be your job to put some new ones in there.

*The Rules*
1. Respect the choices and decisions of the other players, if they feel the need to massacre an entire culture don’t rant on about it, declaring war is a lot easier.
2. If you find another nation has moved troops inside your border, don’t get angry; you can declare war on them and because the said empire attacked you without a formal declaration of war none of their allies may help them. This is because they have shamed themselves with such a dishonourable move.
3. Although it’s a little difficult in this game, no god modding at all.
4. If you’re not accepted into the game then don’t about it.
5. You’re not a nation of hardened veteran super soldiers, you have your limits and war isn’t the only way to achieve power or territory.
6. Do some role play, don’t just say “my guys are moving here” actually role play it: give detail about the event from the account of your nation’s leader, a civilian at the scene or perhaps one of the soldiers.
7. Enjoy yourself.

*Creating a Nation & its leader*
Below is an example of how to design a nation and a leader to go with it. All examples will be in Italics. Please note that due to death, abdication and rebellion that you will be lucky to keep the same leader throughout the game.
*Name: *_King Wolfgong Erberstack II_ (The name of your chosen leader, make it fit with the culture he comes from and what government your nation has. For example: a kingdom would have a king/queen a democracy would have a president)
*Age: *_59_ (I shouldn’t need to explain this bit)
*Background: *_Erberstack was often bullied when he was much younger, out of the large royal family he was the weakest and with four brothers in front of him, there was no way he would take the throne. However they all died from a mysterious virus he was named the next king. _(That should be the minimum amount of info in this section, but feel free to include as much as you want)
*Ideals: *_Unlike his father, who still had he head stuck in the Old ways of the monarch and feudal systems. Erberstack has allowed modern ideals into his nation, meaning it can grow and prosper. However he is still a keen Monarchist. _(Basically explain how your leader thinks the nation should be run)
*Appearance: *(you may use pictures and/or text in this section) 










There is an example of a leader in this role play, now I’ll show you a nation. The government and ideals of this nation can also change due to the reasons above.








*Name: *The Kingdom of Austro-Germany
*Flag: *(every nation has their flag, describe yours with text or pictures. You will need some kind of flag to distinguish you on the map) 
*Government:*_Kingdom _(Governments avaidable: Kingdom, Empire, Republic, Communist dictator, Facist Dictator, United States, Federation, Tribal Nation, Revolutionary. If you want more detail of the government types just ask, however these are somewhat vague because each type has a sub-category which you may explore. Or create your own!)
*Background:*_The Kingdom of Austro-Germany was offically created when wolfgang Erberstack’s father: Hans Erberstack III managed to get a claim to the throne of Austria and absorbed it into his own kingdom. However a series of nationalist rebellions rose up, Hans was forced to destroy every one of them; causing discomfort within the nation. To aviod the same happening he renamed to the country to the Kingdom of Autsro-Germany, thus making the Autrians feel much more wanted. _(describe the history of your county, prehaps it’s a long-standing empire? Or a newly formed republic? Explain!)
*Current state: *_Despite the unification of the two people there is still unrest within the nation, and without Hans III to guide them the entire country could split into two. _(What is the current state of your nation? Please note it won’t always be in a state of economic growth or something nice, mass rebellion perhaps? An oppressed population maybe? You decide)

A note on Government types: Just because your government is an empire doesn’t mean your leader will be in favour of that government. Perhaps he/she wants the country to become a democracy? By the way, in case you don’t understand a few government types, here they are.
Tribal Nation: Usually ruled by the most powerful tribe these nations are kept in place with family, religious and ethnic ties. They are generally considered to be uncivilised counties who have yet to establish and official Government.
Revolutionary: The best example of this is probably post-revolutionary France when the monarch had been removed and no one really knows what they want. The country is usually led by whoever can control it for the longest. There is no telling how long this will last; it could end with the country being split in separate states or until a one group managed to defeat the rest.

*Armed forces*
Although war isn’t always the way forward you’ll need soldiers to protect your country. Each army in the game will have the same strength and numbers and it will be down to military tactics, terrain and morale to win a battle. If you feel like you need to use two armies together to win a battle go ahead. Each Army consists of 10,000 soldiers; this number is only for the purposes of battle losses. There are four types of army you can build in this game, here they are.
Cavalry Division: 6000 Cavalry, 4000 infantry. The speed and brute that a cavalry Division provides it excellent in attack, this meanings they gain +2 bonus when attacking an enemy army. (See the next section on how combat works)
Artillery Division: 4000 Engineers, 6000 Infantry. Because of the effectiveness of Heavy Artillery defending locations is now easier. They gain a +2 bonus in defence.
Infantry Division: 7000 Infantry, 2000 Cavalry, 1000 Engineers. An even balance of defence and offense, this division gain +1 bonus; in attack or defence.
Conscript Division: 10000 Infantry, in the time of great urgency every province of land, under the orders of their leader, can hastily assemble an army of Conscripts. To protect their homeland, however they have poor morale and barely any training, as a result they gain -2 to the score of the battle.












*The Battlefield*
In this section I will describe how a battle is fought, battles in this game are won with tactics, terrain, troops and leaders. For the sake of simplicity and the understanding of players the battle system isn’t to complex, and works on Variables. Firstly we have the two armies and the terrain they’re fighting on. In this battle we have the Kingdom of Austro-Germany versus the Republic of examples.
_Kingdom of Austro-Germany – II Infantry Corps_
_Stance: attacking Division: Infantry Division  Morale: 100%_
_Republic of Examples – 1st Artillery Regiment_
_Stance: Defence Division: Artillery Division Morale: 100%_
_Terrain: Hills_
Firstly we need to establish the variables of the battle, this is the way you decide the winner of the battle. The aftermath and the casualties will be decided by me depending on how well, or badly the battle went. Blue variables will only apply to defenders, and red variables will only apply to attackers, green applies to both.
Terrain Variables
Plains: +2 to Cavalry Farmland: +1 to Infantry
Forest: -1 to Cavalry, +1 to Infantry Hills: +1 to Artillery
Desert: +2 to Infantry Mountains: -1 to Infantry and Cavalry
Beach: -1 to Cavalry, +1 to Infantry Urban: +2 to Infantry, +1 to Artillery
Other Variables
Morale below 50%: -1 to all Morale below 25% -2 to all
Cavalry Division: +2 to all Artillery Division: +2 to all
Infantry Division: +1 to all Conscript Division: -2 to all
Overwhelming force: +1 to the bigger army
The Battle
_II infantry Corps: +1 Infantry Corps_
_Total Score: 1_
_1st Artillery Regiment: +2 Artillery Division, +1 Hills_
_Total Score: 3_
As you can see the 1st Artillery Division won that battle by 2, so the battle Report would look something like this:
_II Infantry Corps_
_Morale: -30% Casualties: 1488 Infantry, 221 Cavalry, and 290 Engineers._
_Total Casualties: 1992_
_1st Artillery Regiment_
_Morale: -2% Casualties: 289 Infantry, 65 Cavalry, 79 Engineers_
_Total casualties: 433_
The losing army would then retreat into friendly territory and after a period of time they would regain morale and lost troops.

*Occupation*
If an army manages to hold an enemy territory for one turn then it is occupied, if one nation manages to occupy all of another nation’s lands then the occupied country is beaten. Meaning the invaders may demand pretty much anything from the defenders; such as land, soldiers, colonies; be imaginative! However, later on another country (if part of the defenders nation has been taken or the entire country annexed) may fight to free the defenders meaning they are their own country again.
*Colonies*
Colonization is the passive way to claim land, and it’s a lot easier. During your post simply say: “I want to colonise here” and wait two turns, then you’re done! It’s that simple. However you can only colonise one province of land at one time.
*Diplomacy*
During your post you will have a chance to carry out diplomacy with other countries. The most common actions you can take will be declare war and form an alliance. However there are not set limits with this, you can request just about anything; you could request some land, or armies to help you in a war. However for the diplomacy to work you need the other nation to accept.
*Not-so-random events*
The not-so-random events are a little way of making the game a bit more interesting; every update you’ll be given a not-so-random event that has been tailored to your country. For example if you have a population of say, Swedish people that you have oppressed and generally ground into the dirt, then they might rise up against you or stage a rally. You could react to this in different ways: kill off the ringleaders, send in soldiers or ignore it. Whatever you choose will have an effect on your country and its people.
World events may take place that require your attention and effect every nation, not just your own.
*The World Map*
Here is the world map, if you nation is allowed into the role play then I will choose three suitable provinces for you to start off with. You may request certain areas if you like, that does not mean you will get them.

(world map to be added shortly)
*Well that just about covers it…*
I hope I’ve managed to cover everything I hoped to put it, by the time this goes on heresy I’ll probably have realised I’ve missed out an important aspect of the game. Things like how posts will work and other details will go up onto the action thread, anymore writing will just bore people to death!

This thread currently supports: link
*
Update 1.1! (this overrules any previous statements)*
*Industry* 
Having gone over the requisition system I decided to add a form of industry for the game, instead of gaining requisition from provinces they will be gained from farms and railroads. As standard you will get a few areas of farm which will provide a basic supply of Requisition, from there it’s up to you what you spend it on. 

Farmland will provide one requisition every turn, where as a railroad will provide two every turn, simple. Now led me show you what you can buy with your requisition:

2 requisition – upgrade any province (excluding desert, mountains, farmland and urban) to farmland.
3 Requisition – Upgrade any farmland to a railroad
2 Requisition - Fortify any province, which will add 20% more morale to friendly troops. (Please note that fortifications can be destroyed)
3 Requisition – upgrade any fortified province to a Fort, any friendly troops stationed there will get an extra 1+ to battle score. . (Please  note that fortifications can be destroyed)
2 Requisition – Build a port on any coastal province (allowing you to build transport fleets at this province)
3 Requisition – Build a Naval base at any port (allowing you to build Combat fleets at this Province)
3 Requisition – Build any land Division
2 Requisition – Build a transport fleet (only at port or naval base)
3 Requisition – Build a combat fleet (only at port or naval base)

As you can see the different building types come in two ‘tiers’ with each providing a bonus in different ways, the third ‘tier’ will become available later and will provide a unique bonus. With the old system of everyone just getting requisition from provinces wouldn’t work because: everyone begins with the same amount of provinces and colonises at the same rate. So everyone would get the same amount of requisition and become evenly matched. Whereas with this different people will follow different routes, one player might focus on railroads while the other on forts, and of the course someone else may split between them. Nifty, right?

*Naval Warfare*

Ok, so naval warfare is here and works the same way as war on the land, with combat scores. If you look at the new map then you should notice that the sea has been sectioned off into ‘seas’ so you won’t all be moving around in the same messy blob. But now it’s time to introduce the ships and we have two: Transport and combat fleets:

*Transport Fleets*
They do exactly what they say on the tin; these fleets can quickly transport land armies across the ocean but are incapable at fighting sea battles, although they are quicker than combat fleets, Contains 20 ships.
-1 when fighting combat fleets

*Combat Fleets*
Your primary fleet for blockading (‘see’ below, ha ha) and sea battles and are much tougher than transport fleets, Contains 20 ships.
Combat fleets only take -1 modifier when fighting in the open ocean.
Modifiers:
Less than 10 ships: -1 to attack and defence
Open Ocean: -2 to attack and defence
If a combat fleet is blockading: +1 to defence
*
Overseas Colonies*
Before your nation had to adjacent to an unclaimed province to colonise it, well I’ve scrapped that rule and introduced a new one. Firstly send a transport fleet to the colony you wish to claimed and thereafter it will be ‘stuck’ there for one turn and after that one turn the land will the claimed and the ship can move freely. If you happen to be in a war situation and an enemy army moves onto the said land, the colonisation stops and the fleet is free to move.

*Government focus scrapped*

I have decided to scrap the government focus, it’s not all that good to be frank but colonisation only takes one turn, yay!

*Occupation rules changed*
Well, they haven’t really been changed but the occupiers can now smash things, but to prevent them from totally ruining your economy they have to pay requisition to smash certain stuff. Say player A wanted to destroy Player B’s fort, it would cost him half the requisition used to pay for it. If it’s a decimal then round it to the highest number; 1.5 is half of three so it would be 2, if it turns out to be a 0 then just add one, simple! However, you can only smash one thing per turn. However, if you want to claim the said land via war then I advise not to smash anything.

*Players:*
Farseer Darvaleth - The Holy Kingdom of Winterreise led by Crusader-King Donatus von Blacke

Rems - Akkadian Empire led by God-King Sargon of the Akkadian Dynasty, fifty first of that name, King of Kings, Regent of Heaven, Divine Vessel, Celestial Son, Namer of Men, Keeper of Truths, High Judge of Law Satrap of Akkad, Babylon and Syria, Master of a Million Men, Master of Horses, Commander of the Chariots, Guardian of Akkad.

Thebluemage2 - The Realm of Izgurka led by Heffin the Logical

Bane_of_kings - The English Empire led by Emperor Mycroft Northwinson II

Romero's Own - The United States of Caledonia led by President Alexander Grovinsky

Jackinator - The Religious Republic of Equas led by President-Cardinal Thomas Marechal

Akatsuk13 - The Darcsen Empire led by Voivode Konrad Siegfried Vykos

Yru0 - Empire of Hiigara led by Emperor Oda Nokubura

brendxb - Illyrian empire led by Supreme Commander Johansson Mclanahan

Anilar - Kingdom of Vendsyssel led by King Andrew Anchor Olsen the 3rd


----------



## Anilar

An interesting idea. Will have to give this some thought. Just reading your introduction, im thinking there is missing some fortification options, which is paid for using requisition.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Ok, as of the 16th June 2012, I have converted this post into something useful. Hopefully Anilar will delete his post above. :grin:

*A quick rundown of Cultures - these are all the cultures currently present in AoI*

Parisans
Parisans are the name given to the people who live in the area around and in the Paris Committee, They can be compared to the real-life French and generally have real-life French names and suchlike.

Turkmen
The Turkmen people AoI's equivilant of turks, although they are not exactly the same. Turkmen are a friendly race of people who generally don't ask for much, because of this they opt for simple lifestyles. They are found in the Turkmen Federation, the Darscen Empire and the Akkadian Empire.

Gauls
They are the dominant culture throughout western europe, living in every nation in that area. These Gauls are essentialy the same people who ceaser fought against over 2000 years ago, although in real-life it is a dead culture here they are one of the oldest races of people in Europe.

Celts
The word Celts is a term used to group the people of Scotland and Ireland into one culture, in AoI they share alot of similaties which is why they decided to form one nation, the Cletic Union. The Celtic language is extremely similar to Gaelic welsh.

Estonians
Suprisingly, Estonians live in Estonia which, currently is a colony of the Kingdom of Vendsyssel. Unlike many cultures in europe they are not sueing for independance from there colonial masters. Instead they strive to please all they meet and aid them in whatever way possible.

Izgurkans
A long time ago the Izgurkans were struggling for indepedance, and now they live in a fledging empire. Izgurkans hail science as if it was a god, while all other relgions now part of the Realm of Izgurka face discrimination.

English
The English, typically, live in England. The rich enjoy an easy lifestyle with fine wine and good food while the poor sweat their backs over hard labour. One the whole the English have alot of faith in their royal family, but that was only thanks to Mycroft Northwinson II.

Kierrans
The Kierran people reside within the safe confines of the Religious Republic of Equas, they are the decendants of wealthy europeon missonaries who came to Africa many years ago. They are profoundly christian, and consider themselves above the hundreds of minoroity groups in Equas.

More to be added soon! PM me if you have any information on your culture!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Ah shit, I put alot of effort into that and nothing to show for it.


----------



## Yru0

I'd love to join up, always desperate for one of these types of RPs to get off the ground; but I've already taken on more than I think I can chew  all the same praise for the setting and the thought put in.


----------



## Akatsuki13

I wouldn't mind joining this either. Not sure at the moment what kind of nation I should build yet but I'll think of something in the next couple of days.


----------



## Jackinator

I might create a nation as well, I think the reason you've not had much response yet is the long list of rules looks a little complex at first glance. I'm sure once you have a few nations the others will follow .


----------



## Ratvan

This definately looks interesting, I'll have a go at a nation and leader over the weekend and draft up some questions as I think I have a shakey grasp of the rules


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

YES!!!!

Things are happening!!!

I know its a lot to take in but just keep going. If your having trouble google some of the nations from the 19th century. If you have any specific questions PM me or post here.


----------



## Anilar

Im still thinking, and a bit busy working these days. Hopefully ill get around doing something about it thuesday or wednesday.


----------



## Ratvan

so does this take place in the world we know today? but with fictive nations?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Ratvan said:


> so does this take place in the world we know today? but with fictive nations?


This RP is set around the 1850s, give or take a decade or so. All the nations will be entirely fictional but you can base them off exsisting nations, or ones that _did_ exsist. I could put another example up for you if it helps.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

*Leader*

*Name:* Crusader-King Donatus von Blacke

*Age:* 36 years

*Background:* Donatus is the current monarch in a long line of von Blackes, all of whom have born the title "Crusader-King". This title was granted to the first monarch of Winterreise when the kingdom was founded, as a recognition of his divinity. The Crusader-Kings are both heads of the state, and heads of the religion in Winterreise, which is devoutly Catholic. Donatus' father was just as popular as every monarch of Winterreise, for the Crusader-Kings rule not only with the mantle of a king, but also with the mantle of God, thus almost guaranteeing the order of the Crusader-King's subjects. Donatus' father died in a terrible accident whilst touring one of the cities. The entire kingdom mourned his loss, and the Churches and Cathedrals were flooded with grief-stricken people; Donatus himself leading the ceremony.

Upon his coronation, Donatus' first official act was to marry Lahnea Herselle, who became Queen Lahnea von Blacke. Whilst the Queen cannot rule alone and his little in the way of royal power, the two support each other, and Lahnea has already birthed two children, both sons, to continue the von Blacke line.

*Ideals:* Like his father before him, Donatus is highly devout and believes in the expansion of the Church and the establishment of a Catholic super-state. Donatus is unafraid to use the armies of God to achieve this goal, and will not hesitate to call a Crusade if he deems it necessary; even against other Catholic factions, if their faith is found wanting. Donatus is extremely determined, and has an unshakeable conviction, but also appreciates the need for diplomacy and the well-being of his subjects; and like his predecessors, he has found faith to be a powerful tool in keeping his kingdom loyal.

*Appearance:*










*Nation*

*Name:* The Holy Kingdom of Winterreise

*Flag:*









*Government:* Kingdom

*Religion:* Zealous Catholicism

*Background:* The Holy Kingdom of Winterreise has a proud history of loyalty and unswerving faith in the Lord. It was established in the 15th century by the first Crusader-King, Harman von Blacke, whose line has continued ever since. The people of the Kingdom are incredibly devout in their following of Catholicism, and many Churches and Cathedrals have been built to worship the Lord. Priests spread the Word of God through the towns and villages, and great conclaves of Bishops gather in the Ecclesiarchy of Cardinals, all of whom answer directly to the Crusader-King, as leader of the Church and State, as Pope and King respectively. 

*Current State:* The Kingdom stands ready to carry out the wishes of the representative of Christ, be it a mighty Crusade across Europe, a push into greater heights of Industry, or the pursuit of peace and the spreading of God's Word through diplomatic channels and alliances. Whichever path the Crusader-King chooses, then his people will follow him.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


I hope this is acceptable; will we have any starting forces available? If so I would prefer to have a majority of Infantry Divisions. Also, if I can have the choice, I would like to have the Southern half of what is, in our world, Italy, as my starting area.


Something went wrong with this post earlier... I hope this one won't get deleted!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I love it, your in for sure.

You are aware this is set in the time of muskets and brightly coloured uniforms rather than knights and there armour?

If yes then I undertstand, it took a long to time for the people of the world to come to terms with 'modern' combat, or to put it bluntly: "a gun is much better than a sword"

reguardless, your in.

btw, would you like to be around southern Italy (the 'foot' as it were) or Rome?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

The "foot" if possible... I'm sure I'll conquer Rome in due course. :laugh:

Can we name/rename our provinces? And, as has been said, spend points on defences?

Oh, and yes, whilst my Infantry won't use guns (huzzah for swords) I'd like to think that their determination and faith will make up for it (so for the sake of simplicity we can just make them equivalent to other infantry, perhaps with a disadvantage in defending walls and suchlike but an advantage in terms of morale etc.)

Also, final query, will there be any possibility of Divine Interventions...? :biggrin:

EDIT: Oh yes, and thanks for accepting me! I look forward to calling a Waa...err Crusade.


----------



## Rems

Ye apostate, gaze upon the awesome visage of the God-King Sargon, king of kings and despair. Know that thou art nothing compared to his magnificence. His divine radiance shelters us, his humble servants and shall illuminate the world. Thou art singularly blessed to stand in his presence, listen well and be illuminated. 

Name: God-King Sargon of the Akkadian Dynasty, fifty first of that name, King of Kings, Regent of Heaven, Divine Vessel, Celestial Son, Namer of Men, Keeper of Truths, High Judge of Law Satrap of Akkad, Babylon and Syria, Master of a Million Men, Master of Horses, Commander of the Chariots, Guardian of Akkad. 

Age: His mortal flesh is 35 years old, though his divine soul shall always be. 

Appearance: Strong as the lion, swift as the ostrich, canny as the crocodile. The golden son of heaven stands tall above men, his voice the echo of thunder and his eyes the scales of heaven. Lo and behold him, sublime in perfection.

Background: God-King Sargon the fifty-second of that name, brother-son to God King Sargon the fifty-first of that name ascended the throne of the world in the thirtieth year of his mortal flesh. Upon his ascension the people did rejoice as did the Pantheon of the God’s welcome their son. 

It is his blessed line that has delivered our ancient people from ruination, who have made our empire strong who shelter and protect us to this time. Lo it was they who drove back the western heathen and their weak god. So blessed son of heaven Sargon the fifty-second to bear that name shall continue. His will shall guide our mighty armies and his words shall cow our enemies. Rejoice ye sons of Akkad and welcome thy masters hand. 

Ideals: The God-king is wise and his wisdom benefits us all. He hath decreed expansion, so our people may populate the earth and grow prosperous. He hath favoured our brave warriors who stand in glittering ranks with new devices of war. Though he knows our ways are culturally superior, purer, he hath also the wisdom to see that the wheel of time marches on and the sons of Akkad shall adapt and prosper. The world shall tremble to the march of armies, give up now apostate or see thou kingdom fall to ruination. 














Nation: Akkadian Empire

Government Type: Celestial Monarchy

Religion: Imperial Cult

Background: The lands of Akkad hath existed for time immorial. Here humanity began and here it shall end. We who gave birth to civilisation may snatch it away again. Our kingdom is old, old and mighty though it is true the borders are no longer as large as they once were, nor do subject nations quake at our whims. But we are still the centre of the world and our achievements are immortal. It was we who brought writing to the world, we whom mastered bronze and iron. Our ziggarauts pierce the sky. Temples to the Divine Akkadian dynasty dot the land, blessing the people by their very presence. We have the great gardens of Babylon and fields of endless bounty given life by the twin rivers Euphrati and Tigris. Our peoples are plentiful, a hundred times a thousand times a thousand hearts belong to the great Sargon. Once our ancestors sat astride the middle of the world, lords of all. So it shall be again. 

Current State: The people labour to see the God-Kings wishes for expansion fulfilled. Second sons march for the barracks whilst families are allotted colonisation tickets. The Satraps are brought to heel, their ambitions curbed. The farmer, the artisans, the blacksmiths, the millers, all labour for Great Sargon, the entirety of Akkad is mobilised and the world shall once again tremble.

-May i have starting provinces in Mesopotamia Turkey, Syria/Iraq please? 

How big are the provinces?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

It seems I already have a natural enemy... :laugh:


----------



## Rems

Seal thy lips foolish churl. Thine foppish ruler is naught to his noble eminence the King-of-Kings. He permits thou to live for now but his patience is limited. Oh despair ye mortal!

(But yes it does seem like that. Two competing, fanatic states; what good could come of that?)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

oooh, my mind is already whirring to what mischief I can cause between you two. provinces vary in size but aware that bigger isn't always better.

Nice one Rems, your in too.

@Farseer Daraleth You wanna stick with swords and suchlike, thats cool and yes you can name provinces, seeing as they don't really have any names to begin with.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> @Farseer Daraleth You wanna stick with swords and suchlike, thats cool and yes you can name provinces, seeing as they don't really have any names to begin with.


Great, Winterreise would likely be more tentative when it comes to technology anyway, being so religious and more on the faith-side than the science-side of things. And thanks for letting us name provinces! :grin:

EDIT: Will there be real-world locations for us to explore and use? So if I got to where Rome *should* be, would I be able to have an epic city filled with lovely artefacts, statues, and millions of churches...? Also, would this give me the power of Papacy over any Catholic faction/ the power to call a Crusade which could cause dissent in Catholic-minority factions? Such mischief! :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Great, Winterreise would likely be more tentative when it comes to technology anyway, being so religious and more on the faith-side than the science-side of things. And thanks for letting us name provinces! :grin:
> 
> EDIT: Will there be real-world locations for us to explore and use? So if I got to where Rome *should* be, would I be able to have an epic city filled with lovely artefacts, statues, and millions of churches...? Also, would this give me the power of Papacy over any Catholic faction/ the power to call a Crusade which could cause dissent in Catholic-minority factions? Such mischief! :laugh:


I think Ill keep a few real world locations like Rome, London, Berlin, Paris and jerusalem as places of key importance. If your country is capible of having a glorious city then you can do it. You may want to unifify with another nation or state if you feel you both have a cultural or religious connection. It seems likely that 'NPC' states will be present so you guys can get to know it all before you go about killing each other.

Now, i just need the others to post.


----------



## Yru0

Out of curiosity, what's the stance of events and the like outside of europe? I get the idea that it would just make running this thing a tad ridiculous  but what about events beyond the map that you could include in you faction's history? For example, a mighty empire that has been sent reeling following the revolt of a number of it's colonies in the new world? I'm just throwing this out there 

Edit: Actually, another question  Is this set on a world map with the empires simply starting in Europe? Or is it just a european map, a la 'Diplomacy'?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Yru0 said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the stance of events and the like outside of europe? I get the idea that it would just make running this thing a tad ridiculous  but what about events beyond the map that you could include in you faction's history? For example, a mighty empire that has been sent reeling following the revolt of a number of it's colonies in the new world? I'm just throwing this out there
> 
> Edit: Actually, another question  Is this set on a world map with the empires simply starting in Europe? Or is it just a european map, a la 'Diplomacy'?


Well, the map i'm using includes north africa, turkey, parts of Russia and Iceland. If you like you can include the history of your nation to involve places outside europe, for example the said nation might be immagrating from another part of the world to europe. If your feeling colonial you could have some of your starting provinces in Africa while the bulk is in europe.

With this RP there is a huge amount of freedom, partly because what happened in the real world doesn't matter and partly cos I said so! however, i wouldn't be suprised to see a few historical figures popping up and doing something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Thebluemage2

*For Science!*

*Leader*​Name: Heffin the Logical
Age: 28
Background: Heffin was a only child, and as such he was given the best of everything, food,clothing, and most of all, education,this combined with his natural curiosity made him quite the scholar. When his father died of "mysterious" causes{A.K.A. Poison tea.} Heffion took the throne and has dedicated his life to the pursuit of knowledge and power.

Ideals: Heffon sees his country as a machine, and he wants his machine to become bigger and better. As such he has issued a call of industry, and has asked all men, women, and children to work for the greater good. He tends to see peace as a better alternative to war, for he wants to dominate the world thrue the power of Industry,not bloodshed.{Although he has cannons and is not at all afraid to use them if you mess with his plans.}

Appearance:









*Nation*​
Name: The Realm of Izgurka

Flag:









Government: Benevolent Dictatorship

Religion: Atheism, they venerate Science.


Background:The Realm of Izgurka was formed 300 years ago when Izgurka the Knowledge-Bringer founded a safe haven for scholars persecuted by their homeland, he became the leader of these wayward peoples and started the first Library/Town known as Manitia,which is now the capital of Izgurka. From that time on, the proud{perhaps a bit vain} people of Izgurka have stood tall against everything that was thrown at them,from the great earthquake of sorrow destroying their towns to Barbarian invasions killing their people, and have held fast thrue a combination of strong rulers and faith in their creations.

Current state: After several of their Colonies in North Africa won independence 41 years ago, the Realm of Izgurka was weakened severely,as they relied quite a bit on the goods, and are just now beginning to recover. There are also rumors going around of a so called "Resistance." They have yet to try anything,and they are often just counted off as a rumor, but the military is on guard. Despite all this, the people of Izgurka proudly fulfill their industrial duties, eternally working to serve Progress.


This looked quite interesting, so I decided to join in! If you need me to elaborate on anything please let me know.

Hail Science-thebluemage2


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*Name:* Emperor Mycroft Northwinson II

*Age:* 40

*Apperance:*










*Background:* Mycroft Northwinson II was the second Emperor to hold this name, following directly on from the death of his father, the Tyrant who shared his name. Much has happened in the following years for Mycroft Northwinson II, having done much to try and regain respect from his subjects, who during the times of his youth, were rebellious and destructive. Change has come quickly to the Great English Empire, which has now entered prosperity after such difficult times. Under the current Empire, trade has flourished with other nations, and peaceful times look set to continue.

*Ideals:* Unlike the Tyrant of his father, Mycroft Northwinson II has managed to do something incredible. He has seemingly restored the faith in the lines of the Great Emperors, and has done his best to ensure prosperity for as many people in his Empire as he can. However, he still believes in Imperialisim, and will not allow Democracy to taint the Kingdom.

*Flag:*









*Goverment:* Empire.

*Current State:* The Empire has entered an era of Great Prosperity, in which it knows little unrest and rebellion. The populace are happy, but how long will the Emperor be able to satisfy their demands to keep the peace within his Empire?

I would like to have the UK has my Empire, and if possible a small part of Northern France.

Hopefully this is acceptable, I'm a huge fan of this type of roleplay.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Two very nice nations here, your both in.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool, thanks .


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Bane of Kings, is your Empire at all religious? Choose your response carefully, you could either make an enemy (like rems and the blue mage!) or a friend... :laugh:


----------



## Thebluemage2

Excellent....the world shall be mine...where can I start my empire?

Also, Farseer, Your swords aint got nothing on my cannons and rifles!

Just try a crusade, just try it!:spiteful:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Bane of Kings, is your Empire at all religious? Choose your response carefully, you could either make an enemy (like rems and the blue mage!) or a friend... :laugh:


Well, it depends. I guess we could work something out. Probably going to be some form of Christianity, though, although probably not as zealous as yours.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

We haven't even started the action thread and you guys want to kill each other?

Anilar, Akatsuki13, Jackinator and Ratvan said they were going to consider posting, I'll wait a bit longer and if nothing happens I'll give them a little nudge.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Don't worry BoK, our missionaries can make you zealous, just as long as you're at least semi-Christian to begin with. :laugh:

Also, Karak, will our nations begin unaware of each other, or at least begin from a neutral playing field? Ie: People will not know I'm controlling an incredibly zealous Catholic crusading-kindgom, just that I'm controlling a kingdom called Winterreise. I think that would be most fair, as to be honest you guys only know this through the OOC thread, which is in effect god-modding before we've even started.  Besides, I'm being much less tactful in this thread than my diplomats would be in the action thread.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Don't worry BoK, our missionaries can make you zealous, just as long as you're at least semi-Christian to begin with. :laugh:
> 
> Also, Karak, will our nations begin unaware of each other, or at least begin from a neutral playing field? Ie: People will not know I'm controlling an incredibly zealous Catholic crusading-kindgom, just that I'm controlling a kingdom called Winterreise. I think that would be most fair, as to be honest you guys only know this through the OOC thread, which is in effect god-modding before we've even started.  Besides, I'm being much less tactful in this thread than my diplomats would be in the action thread.


If you want to remain a shadowy nation in the cornor of Italy, thats fine!

But as you take international action you will eventually become known to all (unless you enter extreme isolationism) and build a reputation for your country and leader.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ok, good, as long as I'm not judged on OOC-talk but on actual roleplay, I'll be happy.


----------



## Jackinator

I apologise, I've been incredibly busy over the past few weeks :S. I am working on a civilisation as we speak but probably won't be up till tomorrow .


----------



## Santaire

I will be posting an empire of my own for this mate, should be up by next week


----------



## Romero's Own

Can i make a empire or is it too late?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@Jackinator and Santaire: no problem, just post whenever your ready

@Romero's Own: nope, you can still post a nation


----------



## Romero's Own

Yeah, i will post one up today. Great idea

Just a tactical question. You mentioned Iceland. Would Iceland be one territory or not?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Don't want to prod you, Karak, but the OP still says the world map is "coming soon" or words to that effect, and I'd quite like to see it...!


----------



## Romero's Own

Name: President Alexander Grovinsky.

Age: 43

Background: Alexander is Russian-born. From a young age he fantasized about exploring the world and expanding the Russian Empire. At the age of 38 he set out and soon landed upon a unknown land. Finding naught but warring tribes Alexander quickly moved in with his small force of troops. After crushing the main tribe and killing the chief in single combat the tribes of the land rallied under his technology and leadership. Using the natural resources available Alexander excelled at science. He decided to never return to Russia although he still has a soft spot for his homeland. Although a scientific man Alexander is also a very strong Christian.

Ideals: Alexander believes that science and God can indeed live side by side. He refuses to believe the evidence that points towards the non-existence of the Lord. He is a strong-willed character who believes technology is the way forward. He leads the land democratically, although he does reserve some power to himself.

Appearance:










Name: Caledonia

Flag:









Government: United States (kind of)

Background:See Alexander

Current State: A developing country that retains from war until absolutely necessary. Very religious also pushing forward in science. Very loyal to the president (or is it???)


How is this, hope it is good. Tell me if anything is wrong with it.:so_happy:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ironically it seems religion will be the thing that divides most of these nations... how very interesting.


----------



## Romero's Own

Hmm. I think you might be right Farseer Darvaleth. Christianity all the way though. Whoop!!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@Farseer Daraleth: If it says coming soon, then Its coming soon! I have a map and am in the process of designing the provinces and creating the 'terrain overview' and the 'diplomatic overview', because I need everyone's nations for the deiplomatic overview it will come out during the action thread. But the terrain overview will be here...soon!

@Romero's own: Your in, but is your nation a democracy or a dictatorship. I'm slightly confused.


----------



## Yru0

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> @Romero's own: Your in, but is your nation a democracy or a dictatorship. I'm slightly confused.


Oooohhhh, :grin: Are we going to be having a slightly less democratic democracy here? :washim: :read:


----------



## Romero's Own

Yeah, it is kind of democratic except Alexander will rule till he dies so no voting for leaders. HAHAHAHA. oh yeah, he's a bit mental too.

And can i be on an island if we are allowed preferences?


----------



## Jackinator

Name: President-Cardinal Thomas Marechal

Age: 73

Background: Thomas is approaching the time of his death, and in his old age is becoming senile and doting. He was never a strong man, and was always easily manipulated by his ‘advisers’ the true rulers of the nation, but while he lacked the nature of a leader, he possessed the bearing and charisma of one. With a cunning political team he swiftly rose to the leadership of the state, and is now midway through his fourth term. He has always sought to do the best for his people, all through his life he sought to help the poor and helpless, first of his parish, then his diocese, now as Cardinal President he has succeeded in achieving some of his wishes, but only those that don’t harm the interests of his far more ruthless and canny advisers. Though he now grows frail and weak, he is still adored by the nation, and as such the ideal figurehead for the government and the Catholic Church.

Ideals: Thomas believes in the equality and betterment of all God’s subjects, and has introduced several reforms to this end. He is a peaceful man, but accepts that sometimes war is necessary, though he will often try to avoid it. His advisers believe in a powerful and developed state, and so far their desires have been marching firmly down the road of progress, they have allowed the Cardinal some few of his humanitarian desires, but industry has flowed into the land, damaging the employment of many, weaponry has advanced and a conscription program is already in the planning stages, no doubt to be framed in the appropriate humanitarian terms for the Cardinal to announce.

Appearance: Cardinal Thomas Marechal is tall and stately, with proud, aquiline features and kind, gentle eyes of warm blue. His hair is cropped neatly short, and is a distinguished, silvery grey. He is usually seen wearing his robes of his position as Cardinal, his tall figure is trim and set off well by the scarlet robes, adding to his fatherly figure and lending him an air of nobility that stands him in good stead as the leader of a nation.



Name: Equas

Flag:

Government: Religious Republic – Equas is unusual in that it is republic, but not truly of the people, but of their beliefs. There are literally thousands of religions in Equas, and the major ones, perhaps ten at any one time, are all represented in one shape or another in congress. The balance could shift at any election, but Christian’s have dominated since the entry of Cardinal Thomas gave them the figurehead they needed.

Background, Equas was formed relatively recently on the world stage. When the first colonists arrived in Northern Africa they brought their own priests and belief systems to the natives. It wasn’t long before the different belief systems and governments clashed and war broke out between the colonies. After years of slow, systematic annihilation someone saw sense, the leaders of the different colonies met and agreed a compact, this led to them wresting their independence from their far off rulers, forming a nation of their own. Each colony would be represented in a council and would elect a leader to rule what had now become a confederation. The nature of several of the colonies meant that many of their leaders and representatives on the council were religious leaders, and these often dominated as different religions vied for more converts to their cause. For over a decade Christianity has dominated in this regard, the many different factions forming a coalition to dominate the politics of Equas, though their hold on power is weakening with alarming swiftness.

Current State: Equas is currently stable, though the possibility of collapse is ever on the horizon. As a relatively new state Equas is still coming to terms with it’s independence and system of government and from time to time there is still some unrest, there is always someone who isn’t happy.




Pictures will come later when I have access to a more reliable internet connection .
Is this ok? And could I possibly have somewhere in Africa? Preferably around the coastal areas :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Excellent... more Catholics... :laugh:


----------



## Santaire

Just before I actually get to writing my nation will you do me a favour?

I would like to have central Italy, definitely including Rome but while staying a little way away from Darvy. How does that sound?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

You would be the immediate target of my conquests... but okey-dokey. :laugh:

(I'm only kidding, of course!)

EDIT: As long as you don't go knocking down all the churches in Rome... then I really will hit you.


----------



## Thebluemage2

We can't go church knocking? But where will I build my Mega Library and Omega Factory?

Jack, did you say you wanted Africa? Then we WILL come to blows if you get in the way of my colonization....

I am going to be the only non-religious country, arn't I?

Well then...COME AT ME!

and can I have Ireland and Scotland? Or maybe somewhere like Spain?


----------



## Santaire

Hey, my dudes will be Catholic, just not as fanatical


----------



## Jackinator

Hey, there is an aetheist party, and considering the current health of the President anything could happen


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@Romero's own: A democracy where people don't vote...? 

@Jackinator: Yep, everything looks good, welcome to the RP! (you can have a part of Africa, as I recall your the only nation there!)

@Santaire: I was hoping to put some distance between each nation, but it appears you may border Farseer Darvaleth, if nobody haves any problems (I assume they don't) then it should be OK.


----------



## Romero's Own

Yeah, people vote for laws and stuff but Alexander will always rule.
But Alexander has a very ambitious brother, who knows what might happen. 
HAHAHAHAHAHA. Such fun!!



On note, can i be on an island on my own. For instance Iceland (as you mentioned it earlier)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Well, Iceland currently has no takers but it counts as a single Province so I could give you a few more in norway or something.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Santaire said:


> Hey, my dudes will be Catholic, just not as fanatical





Karak The Unfaithful said:


> @Santaire: I was hoping to put some distance between each nation, but it appears you may border Farseer Darvaleth, if nobody haves any problems (I assume they don't) then it should be OK.


As long as he's at least Catholic to start with, I'm happy. :laugh: Just don't want to start next to radical atheists or anything.


----------



## Romero's Own

Yeah, could i have Iceland and then maybe Russia (basically somewhere with no-one else around) thanks.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Well, heres the 'blank' version of the world map (not the terrain or diplomatic overview I mentioned earlier, just a blank map) with the provinces shown. This is my second attempt at a map as the last one was a little ugly.


----------



## Rems

*whistles*

That's a lot of provinces. How many do we start with?


----------



## Romero's Own

Wow, loads of provinces. THIS IS GOING TO BE SWEET!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

If I could be a little more specific with my province preference (now I can see the divisions, and also to give Santaire some space!) could I have the "foot" and Sicily? If we get 3 provinces then the one next up the "leg" after the "foot" would also be nice, if possible...!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, that's a lot of provinces . Depending on how many we start with, I'm gunning for as much of the UK as I possibly can, starting with the London area, and heading outwards from there.


----------



## Romero's Own

yeah. Iceland plus a couple of remote provinces close to each other but not to anybody else. thanks.

Also, i was wondering about naval battles. Like say someone heads towards you across a sea and you send out your boats to fight them. Maybe if you did not want them to reach the actual land??


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Depending on how many people we have (I assume we may get one or two more) you guys might start with four or five provinces.

EDIT: you know what, screw the action thread, you can have the diplomatic overview NOW!










If your unhappy with your location let me know and I'll see what I can do and if your yet to post and Empire don't worry, I can easily edit you onto the map!


----------



## Romero's Own

Could i possibly move a bit more North East. But it looks really good so far. Am looking forward to the action thread. CRY HAVOC AND LET SLIP THE DOGS OF WAR!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Do we have to select a capital province? And should we perhaps have a kind of grid-reference label for each province so we can name them and easily keep track of what's inside each one, instead of pointing awkwardly at the screen then realising nobody else can see your pointing finger. :laugh:

EDIT: Awesome map by the way!


----------



## Romero's Own

how about we just name each province?


----------



## Yru0

Might I suggest numbering them? Naming can be done once conquered if wished. I'm just saying this cause naming every single one may well drive you all collectively bonkers (more so than usual at least  )


----------



## Romero's Own

yeah i suppose. Numbering them is a very good idea though


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

If they're numbered on the map, you could have an external reference with their names and any relevant information on them anyway.


----------



## Romero's Own

Yeah. But like a key or what though?


----------



## flash43

The nation of Equum Alatum

the ashes of Itally and Greece plus a bit more

More info tomoz


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm okay with this. Would it be too much to ask to have South-West England as well? Seeing as it's where I live. . Thanks either way, though.


----------



## Romero's Own

Wow. Italy seems a popular place


----------



## flash43

shup, just greece then


----------



## Akatsuki13

Darcsen Empire

Leader:








Name: Voivode Konrad Siegfried Vykos

Age: 35

Background: The youngest of Voivode Leopold Vykos’s seven children, Konrad was never expected to take the throne and spent much of his teenage years studying aboard. That was until a few months after his twenty-first birthday when a failed coup d'état sparked a civil war within his homeland. With his father and three of his siblings dead while a fourth with the rebels, leadership of the Empire fell to the young Konrad. Many assumed that he too fall to the usurpers too. But his years aboard had shown him new ways of thinking and in just over a year his strategies had brought an end to the civil war. In the years since his coronation he has enacted numerous reforms to the Empire inspired by his experiences aboard, modernizing the Empire’s infrastructure, industry and military.

Highly intelligent and ambitious, Konrad is a driven to see the Darcsen Empire thrive and prosper as never before. As a leader of his nation he is a stern but fair man. While he prefers diplomacy and discussion he will not hesitate to strike down anyone or any nation he perceives as threat to the Empire and its future.










Government: Empire

Background: The region that is now the Darcsen Empire had originally been home to a number of small feuding kingdoms and fiefdoms. Centuries ago a foreign king sought to add these lands to his domain, expecting lesser kingdom to fall one by one to his armies with pitiful ease. Initially he had been correct and several fiefdoms were conquered quickly. However the king of Darcus, a kingdom feared by its neighbors for its fierce warriors realized the threat even as his court celebrated the falls of their old enemies. Instead he prepared for war, rallying his allies to his cause while reaching out to rivals. Some kingdoms flocked to his banner, either out of respect or fear but others did not. Crowning himself Voivode, war leader of this new army, he led them first against those kingdoms that rejected his offers of an alliance. The Voivode and his army were brutal, slaughtering their enemies without any remorse. By the end, all the kingdoms of the region had joined the Voivode or had been conquered by him and the invading army had defeated. Standing as the undisputed leader of the region, the Voivode forged an empire that has endured ever since.

Sadly recent centuries have not been kind to the Darcsen Empire. A proud and at times stubborn people, the Darcsens had been slow to advance and accept new ideas. It did not take long for them fall behind their neighbors. For years economic stagnation, terrible poverty and rampant crime had crippled the nation. However with the rise of Voivode Konrad Vykos and his improvement programs have begun to change that. Where once there was misery and bitterness there is now sense of pride among the people towards their once failing empire and a renewed loyalty to their leader.

I'm searching for pictures but they will be up some time this weekend. As to where it should be, I wouldn't mind having that area south of the Realm of Izgurka.


----------



## flash43

like most of greece, and i agree with Romero's province numbering/naming thing
and Farseers awesome fez! i mean capital province idea.


----------



## Romero's Own

@flash43: That would put you close to me and Rems. And anyway. Let Karak pick your spot


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

flash43 said:


> The nation of Equum Alatum
> 
> the ashes of Itally and Greece plus a bit more
> 
> More info tomoz


erm...what?

@Akatsuki: Everything seems in order, but as for the provinces south of Izgurka...oh, they're empty. Your in! :biggrin:

@Romero's Own: Ok, thats no problem.

@Everyone Else: Calm yourselves children! daddy Karak gets to decide which toys we're using in this RP!

Oh and by the way, there will be no more countries near Italy apart from Farseer Darvaleth's and Santaire's! try to pick somewhere more interesting, like spain or Poalnd or something.


----------



## flash43

*The Federatated City States of Equum Alatum*

Background

After years trying to be a Pacifist nation, the war nearly ruined them, despite the fact they declared them selves neutral in the war, their many resources where sought after by many forces and they where finally occupied by the Separatist Nation of Surlaw for near one hundred years. But the Alumnite's natural latent mental powers, rediscovered for unknown reasons, of many of the resistance fighters allowed for a major rebellion forcing the surlawians out of the Alumnite homeland!

It had been their greatest moment, but they regained control only to discover their resources would only just make it to the start of the 19th century, even though they were as economic as possible, they now need more land and resource, and plan to expand their empire...

Government 

A senate Democracy with a senator for each of the provinces, reelected annually and one leader, by popular vote annually.

current leader; President Paisley
Eccentric, level 8 Phsycker, 4 years President.


----------



## flash43

can i be somewhere in the Netherlands?


----------



## Romero's Own

try and say somemore about your leader


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

flash43 said:


> Background
> 
> After years trying to be a Pacifist nation, the war nearly ruined them, despite the fact they declared them selves neutral in the war, their many resources where sought after by many forces and they where finally occupied by the Separatist Nation of Surlaw for near one hundred years. But the Alumnite's natural latent mental powers, rediscovered for unknown reasons, of many of the resistance fighters allowed for a major rebellion forcing the surlawians out of the Alumnite homeland!
> 
> It had been their greatest moment, but they regained control only to discover their resources would only just make it to the start of the 19th century, even though they were as economic as possible, they now need more land and resource, and plan to expand their empire...
> 
> Government
> 
> A senate Democracy with a senator for each of the provinces, reelected annually and one leader, by popular vote annually.
> 
> current leader; President Paisley
> Eccentric, level 8 Phsycker, 4 years President.


Ok, its good you have your background sorted, however:

1. Where is your flag? Every nation in this game needs a flag of some description, its not too hard to go on google images of scrape together something on paint or GIMP, I did it! You could even just describe something to me, i'm not fussed.

2. Your country needs an offical name, for all I know This could be just someone's life story or some rubbish. Its easy really, When I need the name for a character in a role play I just hit three letters, then another three and maybe another three, meaning the possiblities are endless!

3. So its bugger all for a leader a? and whats the 'level 8 Phsycker' all about, we are not playing warhammer here! I suggest you go back to the first post and seriously go over it. besides you need a Monarch to have an empire, and your a demoracy.

4. Don't double post

Until these issues are dealt with I simply cannot accept this nation. The GM has spoken.

Anyway, as for the rest of you I ahve something that may quell your dribble!


----------



## Thebluemage2

THERE ARE SO MANY PROVINCES! ONWARD FOR THE GLORY OF PROGRESS!

I love the map! And I fairly like the area I am in, close to Africa, but not too close to those over-zealous savages!{I jest,farseer.}
Yet am not isolated either, so I can trade properly with my neighbor.

So, will a Colony advance as it gets "older" or will it just stay as it is when it is founded?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Thebluemage2 said:


> THERE ARE SO MANY PROVINCES! ONWARD FOR THE GLORY OF PROGRESS!
> 
> I love the map! And I fairly like the area I am in, close to Africa, but not too close to those over-zealous savages!{I jest,farseer.}
> Yet am not isolated either, so I can trade properly with my neighbor.
> 
> So, will a Colony advance as it gets "older" or will it just stay as it is when it is founded?


Over times things will change, for all things. Highly populated areas will be become more urban and highly rural areas will become farmland. Of course, thanks to not-so-random events these will not be the only thing to change over time, just you wait and see...


----------



## flash43

soz, still a noob, will post tomoz, g'night!


----------



## Romero's Own

map numbers look brill. Could that be on the action thread as well (when it starts) as it seems like it will be quitge important.


----------



## brendxb

could I reserve 1 - 14 - 15 - 20 (gonna post my sheet up later today) :biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

This looks as though it could be really awesome . Can't wait for the action thread.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

All relevant info will be on the action thread.

Which will be up soon!


----------



## Romero's Own

Just a couple of quick questions? 

How long is a turn?

Will you (Karak) be the one sorting out the battle results?

Really looking forward to action thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Romero's Own said:


> Just a couple of quick questions?
> 
> How long is a turn?
> 
> Will you (Karak) be the one sorting out the battle results?
> 
> Really looking forward to action thread. :biggrin:


A 'turn' is an update, I thing I'll increase the movement speed of armies to make it a bit more fast faced though. 

and yes, I will.


----------



## Yru0

Quick question, how long are turns exactly (or roughly)? I don't mean like how many updates = a turn, but does a turn mean a month in game? a week? a year?

Edit: Here's my offering (I couldn't resist  )


Name of the Leader: Emperor Oda Nokubura

Age: 68

Background: 
Nokubura was in not even past his teen years when his father was killed in the feudal conflicts that tore Hiigara apart, and he grew up, like so many of his generation, told to fight his father’s war. As shogun of the fief, Oda developed military tactics and strategies that far outstripped his opponents, proving his prowess on the battlefield as time and again he saw foes from the fief’s borders; by the age of 20, Nokubura was the undisputed Shogun of one of the most powerful fiefdoms seen throughout the war. Many learnt to fear his powerful army, yet he became known across the land as a kind and benevolent ruler, weary of the conflict that he had known for his entire life. It is with the commitment to bring an end to the bloodshed that he proved his abilities in politics as well as in battle, forging an alliance of fiefs that would unite the lands once more. In the space of a few years, Oda Nokubura had brought an end to a generation of suffering for his proud people and at the age of twenty three was crowned the first emperor of a new dynasty. 

Emperor Nokubura has ruled his country for nearing 40 years, and is approaching the end of his reign, charismatic and vibrant despite his old age, he still refuses to become stuck in old ways of thinking but also never fails to hold on to lessons learnt from the past. Many may be able to see the signs if they looked hard enough, but preparations for the Emperor’s approaching retirement from the throne are already underway by palace officials, although it has yet to be announced to the general populace.

Ideals:
Nokubura, like many Hiigarans, are strong advocates of the constitution of citizens’ rights, a document which he himself helped to found; however, he is also an aristocrat and an imperialist, but holds true that no single man should be cast off to rule a country on his own without the support of his populace in the form of a parliament. Regardless, Nokubura finds that totally democratic governments become burdened with beurocratic tape and inefficient political garbage, and his forays into the outside world has proven as much to him. He has pushed forward modernisation regimes for his nation, and, although they hold on to their culture and traditions, Nokubura and Hiigarans as a whole are a forward thinking people, and seek a blend of ancient paths of honour with modern technology and industry.

Religiously, he believes that freedom and tolerance are the best policies, and the constitution makes as much clear, although includes numerous clauses to ensure that no church can become powerful enough to topple the state. This idea of tolerance extends to all peoples and groups, he beleives that all should be given a chance to prove themselves, but just as such, he can be unforgiving and cruel, deciding based upon one's actions if one can be forgiven or can only be redeemed by their god(s).

Appearance:









Name of the Nation: 
Empire of Hiigara, The Hiigaran Federation, or The Empire of the Rising Sun.

Flag:









Government: Constitutional Monarchy (and kind of a federation….or a republic….)

The leadership of the Empire is split between a republic-like senate government and the Emperor’s office; each representative to the senate is elected by the people of his or her fief, in which the vast majority of people are eligible for vote; however, only nobility or citizens granted the right by a ruling noble, can run for the position, which is held for a three year term before a second vote is held in which the citizens cast their ‘faith’ in their elected ruler, if it passes, then the ‘senator’ is granted a term of seven more years, until which another vote of ‘faith’ is cast, for a further ten year term. If one of these votes were to fail, then the election process would repeat itself. Each province is split into districts, the exact number depending upon importance and population, with each electing its own representative.

The Emperor position however, is held for life, and has the power to decree much of the decisions of major national governance, such as a declaration of war, although the senate too can call for war, but can be vetoed by the emperor unless it is a unanimous vote. The Emperor also has the capability to elect a number of representatives on his behalf to the senate; yet, the emperor himself is not free from restraint and must always bow down to the constitution of the nation which lines out certain unalienable rights of citizens, although it does not go as far as to state that all are equal, it does line out rights which all must be freely given, regardless of status or wealth. The role of Emperor is more often than not passed down by family lineage, with the ruling emperor standing aside to retire; however, the new constitution puts more emphasis on the ability of the emperor to choose an heir from any rank of society who he deems worthy, and also on proper procedures should no heir remain. It is also stated in the constitution that a retired emperor is by no means a distant one, and can, if they wish, receive a permanent seat on the national council, with their long years of knowledge and wisdom continuing to benefit the nation even at the end of their lives.

The Emperor has overall far reaching power and veto power for all but certain unanimous decisions of those below them; however, such unanimous decisions, which disregard an Emperor’s veto often results in the dissolution of the government and new members appointed to office (save for the emperor, who often is forced to stand aside and be replaced by an heir, as such disagreement between the government and the emperor often is a result of a lack of faith by the populace in their emperor). Such events are rare in the Empire, and have only occurred once in its long history, which lead to its fracturing and the beginning of the feudal conflicts. The senators put in power by the emperor himself/herself must also be part of this unanimous decision, and this fact helps to stop nobles attempting to make a bid for power, and to therefore once again throw the nation into those dark days.

Background:
Hiigara is an ancient land, with deep rooted traditions of honour and pride; however, until fairly recently, it was embroiled in internal conflict and cut off from much of the world with staunch isolationism. The last dynasty of emperors became greedy and began to starve the nation beneath them, poverty ran rampant and crime flooded the streets, and the rulers bowed, grovelled even, to foreign powers that offered them luxury and pleasure. Emperor Tokugawa Kanetchi was the last of this dynasty, and he saw that the empire was sliding into the abyss; with a brave heart and untold courage, he desperately fought to stave off the inevitable collapse for several long decades, and enforced a decree of isolationism to cut off the preying vultures of foreigners that surrounded the empire, as the situation began to shift eventually it looked as if he might save the proud nation. However, he died suddenly and unexpectedly, his numerous travels across the lands having given him little personal freedom, and he perished without an heir apparent. 

The resulting feud shattered the empire into individual fiefs and provinces, each claiming a right of lineage to the throne of the great ruler; each ready to send armies against their brethren. The war lasted for a generation and the Nation became so caught up in the power struggle, so embroiled in its own affairs, that Tokugawa’s policy of isolation was enforced more effectively than even the great man could’ve hoped to achieve. This pointless bloodshed was eventually brought to a close by the visionary mind of Shogun Oda Nokubura, who called upon the warring fiefs to remember the unity they once felt. With much of the original claimants to Tokugawa’s throne now dead or in their late years, the charismatic ruler brought more and more fiefs under his command, creating a new federation of provinces with those who too sought peace, and ruthlessly crushing tyrants which still sought the throne. When the final war of reunification was brought to a close, the nation met to draw up a constitution of beliefs, one which stated the rights of its citizens who the nobility were responsible to govern fairly and benevolently. The new government named Oda Nokubura the first Emperor of the new reunified Hiigara, and the long task of rebuilding was begun.

Emperor Nokubura sought to make his country great once more, and he pioneered a revolution to match that of the cultural and political upheaval of the constitution, one of an industrial nature. Factories sprung up as far as the new railroads stretched, and trade caravans once more ventured beyond the borders of Hiigara to grace the foreign world, the economy thrived and continues to do so, with the Emperor at the helm of the nation’s journey to regain its rightful place as a major power.

Current State:
Hiigarans are a people divided by class, although it is quite possible for those able and deserving to pass across this boundary, and for those who are deemed unworthy of responsibilities to lose their status. Regardless, all Hiigarans see themselves as equals to one another, with everyone bearing a responsibility and right to their land and nation, from the lowliest farmhand to the Emperor and his generals, they are all committed to return Hiigara to greatness with valiant determination, even if they must till every grain of soil and nurture every last seedling on the way to make it so, and if any dare stand in their way, so be it.

Hiigara is still recovering from the great feudal wars, but there is little lingering animosity, with much of the original combatants already gone, and the wars of Oda Nokubara’s time simply being carried out for necessity and continuation rather than for any goals. As such, the nation is experiencing a renaissance of such, with peace bringing prosperity; however, they are still fresh on the world stage, and are yet to fully come to terms with the new set that they find themselves acting upon.

Government Focus: Industry


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Yru0, I thought you weren't going to be joining us, glad to see that isn't the case.

I see you've opted for an extremely well-written and described Japanese-style nation, I say Japenese because Japan was actually formed out a very similar chain of events, but I won't go on about nations that don't exsist in this RP.

Your in, I'm guessing there aren't any particular provinces you want.


----------



## Yru0

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Yru0, I thought you weren't going to be joining us, glad to see that isn't the case.
> 
> I see you've opted for an extremely well-written and described Japanese-style nation, I say Japenese because Japan was actually formed out a very similar chain of events, but I won't go on about nations that don't exsist in this RP.
> 
> Your in, I'm guessing there aren't any particular provinces you want.


Whatever really, I'm biased towards 'away from everyone else' cause it kinda helps the isolationism thing but....whatever.

PS: Like Japan? Pfffttt Never considered it  

(Blame 



 )


----------



## Romero's Own

How often is an update???

Also, in the first thread you mentioned government types ( social, military, industrial).
Does this still effect, and how do we decide it? Can we change it each turn?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Romero's Own said:


> How often is an update???
> 
> Also, in the first thread you mentioned government types ( social, military, industrial).
> Does this still effect, and how do we decide it? Can we change it each turn?


A turn lasts about a month (not real time, in RP-time!) , roughly. yes you can change your government focus whenever you like!

But i wouldn't hold your breath, I'm currently working on industry, naval warfare, railroads, naval bases and forts! The whole requisition system is being redone and overseas colonies will become possible. (so you don't just have to colonise provinces adjacent to yours)


----------



## Romero's Own

Wow. That all sounds amazing.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Yes, this is going to be a great RP, and as I recall, we are going to be in very close proximity to each other.

This leads to my question, can we open trade routes with other countries? I like the idea of trading with my neighbors!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Thebluemage2 said:


> Yes, this is going to be a great RP, and as I recall, we are going to be in very close proximity to each other.
> 
> This leads to my question, can we open trade routes with other countries? I like the idea of trading with my neighbors!


hmmm, I hadn't thought of that. Probably no. Iternational relations and such will come under not-so-random events.


----------



## Romero's Own

we arn't that close together! Are we?


----------



## Thebluemage2

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> hmmm, I hadn't thought of that. Probably no. Iternational relations and such will come under not-so-random events.


Okay, I find these N.S.R. events interesting....


And Rom, we are fairly close together, you are the United States right?

If you are, I extend a early invitatation of alliance to you!{thats right, the action thread has not even started yet and I'm making preporations!:biggrin:}


----------



## Romero's Own

mmmmm. An intresting proposition blue mage. I will considor it and then pm you my descision.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

*Industry*
Having gone over the requisition system I decided to add a form of industry for the game, instead of gaining requisition from provinces they will be gained from farms and railroads. As standard you will get a few areas of farm which will provide a basic supply of Requisition, from there it’s up to you what you spend it on. 

Farmland will provide one requisition every turn, where as a railroad will provide two every turn, simple. Now led me show you what you can buy with your requisition:

2 requisition – upgrade any province (excluding desert, mountains, farmland and urban) to farmland.
3 Requisition – Upgrade any farmland to a railroad
2 Requisition - Fortify any province, which will add 20% more morale to friendly troops. (Please note that fortifications can be destroyed)
3 Requisition – upgrade any fortified province to a Fort, any friendly troops stationed there will get an extra 1+ to battle score. . (Please note that fortifications can be destroyed)
2 Requisition – Build a port on any coastal province (allowing you to build transport fleets at this province)
3 Requisition – Build a Naval base at any port (allowing you to build Combat fleets at this Province)
3 Requisition – Build any land Division
2 Requisition – Build a transport fleet (only at port or naval base)
3 Requisition – Build a combat fleet (only at port or naval base)

As you can see the different building types come in two ‘tiers’ with each providing a bonus in different ways, the third ‘tier’ will become available later and will provide a unique bonus. With the old system of everyone just getting requisition from provinces wouldn’t work because: everyone begins with the same amount of provinces and colonises at the same rate. So everyone would get the same amount of requisition and become evenly matched. Whereas with this different people will follow different routes, one player might focus on railroads while the other on forts, and of the course someone else may split between them. Nifty, right?

*Naval Warfare*

Ok, so naval warfare is here and works the same way as war on the land, with combat scores. If you look at the new map then you should notice that the sea has been sectioned off into ‘seas’ so you won’t all be moving around in the same messy blob. But now it’s time to introduce the ships and we have two: Transport and combat fleets:

*Transport Fleets*
They do exactly what they say on the tin; these fleets can quickly transport land armies across the ocean but are incapable at fighting sea battles, although they are quicker than combat fleets, Contains 20 ships.
-1 when fighting combat fleets

*Combat Fleets*
Your primary fleet for blockading (‘see’ below, ha ha) and sea battles and are much tougher than transport fleets, Contains 20 ships.
Combat fleets only take -1 modifier when fighting in the open ocean.
Modifiers:
Less than 10 ships: -1 to attack and defence
Open Ocean: -2 to attack and defence
If a combat fleet is blockading: +1 to defence
*
Overseas Colonies*
Before your nation had to adjacent to an unclaimed province to colonise it, well I’ve scrapped that rule and introduced a new one. Firstly send a transport fleet to the colony you wish to claimed and thereafter it will be ‘stuck’ there for one turn and after that one turn the land will the claimed and the ship can move freely. If you happen to be in a war situation and an enemy army moves onto the said land, the colonisation stops and the fleet is free to move.

*Government focus scrapped*

I have decided to scrap the government focus, it’s not all that good to be frank but colonisation only takes one turn, yay!

*Occupation rules changed*
Well, they haven’t really been changed but the occupiers can now smash things, but to prevent them from totally ruining your economy they have to pay requisition to smash certain stuff. Say player A wanted to destroy Player B’s fort, it would cost him half the requisition used to pay for it. If it’s a decimal then round it to the highest number; 1.5 is half of three so it would be 2, if it turns out to be a 0 then just add one, simple! However, you can only smash one thing per turn. However, if you want to claim the said land via war then I advise not to smash anything.

Please not that everything written here will overrule anything in the first post of the recruitment thread. (Currently having a little trouble with the sea-map, I could be some time before we see that) 

As for the map, I moved Akatsuki13 very far south because if Santaire joins in the Italy area will become very cramped.


----------



## Thebluemage2

This is extremly well thought out and will make the game much more interesting, glad to see what we can buy with our requisition!

I shall study this in great detail....Africa will be mine....


----------



## Romero's Own

All this new stuff is great. This is building to be a brilliant action thread. Really looking forward to it and keep up the good work Karak.



Karak The Unfaithful said:


> 3 Requisition – Build any land Division


But what about conscript legions, wouldn't they be cheaper as they are just last defense?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Very interesting...

As we go along, can we use our own human ingenuity to work out new game-strategies that aren't previously listed, as long as you agree with them? It means if something crops up we can deal with it, but also allows people to be clever; for example, if I knew I was going to lose a territory, as a human I'd employ "scorched earth" and destroy all the fortifications and also salt the farmland, rendering it useless for months to come; we don't currently have a system for "salting the farms" but the human idea exists; so we could just say, for example, it costs one requisition and means that no farmland can be built there for 6 turns, or something.

That's just one example, but do you get what I mean? Things which we can invent as tactics, as would actually happen in real war, without having to slavishly list every possible tactic in a big compendium; just take it case-by-case and come up with agreeable game-mechanics as we go along. Sound fair?


----------



## Thebluemage2

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> As we go along, can we use our own human ingenuity to work out new game-strategies that aren't previously listed, as long as you agree with them? It means if something crops up we can deal with it, but also allows people to be clever; for example, if I knew I was going to lose a territory, as a human I'd employ "scorched earth" and destroy all the fortifications and also salt the farmland, rendering it useless for months to come; we don't currently have a system for "salting the farms" but the human idea exists; so we could just say, for example, it costs one requisition and means that no farmland can be built there for 6 turns, or something.




I like this thinking... it would make combat more interesting and personal.


----------



## Romero's Own

i agree. I think this would make for an even better thread


----------



## Akatsuki13

Impressive. I can cut off Caledonia's sea access quite quickly.:victory: That being said I'm right next to a kingdom of religious zealots and fanatics too. Ah well, win some lose some.

Anyway can't wait for this to start and to expand the Darcsen Empire.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Very interesting. Just a suggestion you don't have to do this if you don't want to, just throwing this in: if anybody's played Civilization IV you'll know what I mean.

Maybe each civilization could get some sort of starting bonus if they picked one or two of the following 'perks': Aggressive, Expansive, Philosophical, Cultural, etc - and this would give them different bonuses in the RP. Ovbiously a war-like Civilization would pick something like Aggressive. 

Just an idea though, and probably needs to be heavily expanded upon.


----------



## Romero's Own

the perks idea is quite good but might get confusing if everyone forgets them later on in the game.

And Akatsuki, whats with the hostility. Peace! Us non crazy people should stick together!!


----------



## brendxb

Name; Supreme Commander Johansson Mclanahan 

Age; 46

Background; Johansson lived his entire life as a gifted person but was mostly moved up through his sheer determination to get what he wants and his ability to rally allies. Up until the age of 5 he stayed in the same positions as his peers but quickly rose to advanced schools before entering the highly decorated military command schools at the early age of 16. To no one’s surprise he joined the military as soon as he was able and from his records he was put on the field as a lieutenant. He stayed in the position for 2 years before his battalion was put in the 2nd Great War’s front lines. Where after 4 years of fighting and leading he had become a commander of his personal battalion at the age 26 which made him one of the youngest commanders in the empires history. However even though he proved himself battle after battle he was kept away from the larger missions due to his commanders suspicion to his age. This all changed after the Sicilian 4th mounted cavalry push. As city after city and base after base fell and the front line where pushed back a total of 10km only one encampment remained holding in the occupied area. The leader of this force was Mclanahan who went on to lead an uprising from the populous and messaging the main forces to push while the area was in chaos. From this and another 7 years of service Mclanahan reached the rank of a supreme commander leading his own personal army as the youngest age in the whole history of the empire he was only 35. Where after several years of war, he was called to a meeting with the emperor himself. He and 4 others had been chosen to form colonies detached from the nation as a form of vassal state all of which will be able to supply the homeland with armies of thousands of men to stop the war continuing on like the last great 100 year war. And after 2 years on a boat to take control of the growing colony Mclanahan received the reports of others on the empires claimed land.

Ideals; Johansson believes that all men have the right to choose what to do with their own life but all must pay back the motherland in return for it giving them life and knowledge. He follows the ideals of his country where all start equal and those with talents are invested in.

Appearance;











Nation; Illyrian empire


Government; Constitutional monarchy (Illyrian) Military Colonial Republic (Illsun) (Note: This follows the constitution and has a senate)

There is a senate for each state elected by its people. Together they form a council representing the empire. The king has the power to put forward votes on his own while the senate’s needs a group to put forward ideas. Also the king can veto motions unless a significant percentage of the senate is against him.

Flag;









Background; the empire of Illyrian is a behemoth of a nation spanning horizons and growing outwards for years. Before illyrian was an empire it was a group of settlements all reasonably independent from one another. However an alliance formed as a large group of settlements named the caldari began going on a warpath. Over time the alliance grew until a single empire grew out of it as a popular war hero took charge and pushed against the Caldari leading to an end to the war with both sides signing a peace treaty. However as decades of peace went by and different emperors died in conquest or age and both nations expanded, the tensions between them grew and grew until war broke out again. At first it seemed that the war would be quick but after the first year both nations had barely moved the front lines anywhere. In the end the war eventually came to an end after 138 years where peace was signed once again by both sides. However as the war ended the empire of illdrian and caldari alike began to expand massively in the hopes of having more power than the other, but after a generation of peace and the new emperors took reign over their deity. War broke out again and a peace treaty has not been signed yet. And the war has waged 48 years and the second generation of emperors are entering the war.

Current state; Illyrian is locked in war with the Caldari and no end is in sight forcing both sides to become desperate. Thus the current emperor took a handful of selected people to build their own factions for the empire in the far off lands however most of the journeys themselves will take years. This fact, coupled with the war, has made the colonies completely cut off from the empire but all plan to grow in the hopes of eventually sending new armies to end the war and stop a third. The colonies are not a new idea and have been building for years on their own only now however the leaders are being sent out to join up with them with their deemed support.

Colony illsun; this colony is the farthest from the main land and across the great sea and is completely cut off. It was also found out to be surrounded by other nations so the colonisation was massively expanded and from the growing fear of destruction, supreme commander Mclanahan of the 13th army was put in control and sent with a small force after being told that no support will ever be able to come as the supplies are needed for the great war.

Culture; The illyrian empire is strong in the beliefs of all starting equal and those who are great are made better and those without much skill will still be turned into a tool for the motherland. However for this to succeed all children are separated from their parents at birth and sent to special academy with a host family for 5 years before being tested to move to a new school and family. For some school ends at the age of 16 where knowledge is not needed as much like farmers and soldiers while others stay in school until the age of 23 like generals and politicians. As well as this children can be sponsored by a figure and selected to be an apprentice where the child leaves the host family and officially follows his or her new guardian. As for religion, all of illyrian has no official religion allowing all to come and go but, almost all of its people are fanatical about the country itself and see themselves as more honourable than others simply because they follow the blue wings of illyrian.



Sorry it took longer than I thought it would that's my bad. Also if anythings wrong let me know!
PS. Illyrian doesn't do anything to affect the RP there completely out sorr if I made it unclear in the post!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@Brendxb: Its good to see you've put alot of effort in this nation, you are accepted. However, you cannot have any connection with the main body of Illyrian empire in terms of gamplay. 

As for tactics...you can do anything you wish as long it is in sync with the rules of the current game, If you (following Darvaleth's example) destroyed farms in a province then thats two requisition gone down the drain for whoever owns that province. Or if its a railroad then thats 3 gone! apart from what I mentioned this RP is very open, you can do pretty much anything you like. I don't think any of you (me included) have been in a 'conquest' RP before as a result alot of the rules are trial and error, I don't know if they're going to work. In theory they should, however if I start mounting on a ton of new rules things could become very limiting and confusing. The bottom line is this: Unless I said you can't, you can do pretty much anything.

As a perks...I did consider perks very early on but decided not to, with the new system of requisition you really need them. Allow me to explain...If you build alot of railroads and farms you get a very high requisition income or if you build many forts then you can protect you land very easily. Say mr.railroad declares war on mr.forty then mr.railroad will have to, at some point commence an invasion of mr.forty's homeland. But because he has so many forts and suchlike mr.forty has an advantage on the defensive allowing him to build up men for a push on mr.railroad. Eve though mr.railroad has a higher requisition income to build men he will still find it difficult to win the war. If this doesn't satisfy you then I shall reconsider some 'perks' or some 'passive perks'

By the way, I'm bringing the action thread up on wednesday or thursday, if you haven't posted (and been accepted) then you will not be in. Please note that I won't be taking many more players.


----------



## Romero's Own

Ooooh, really looking froward to the action thread.

Quick Questions

Will conscript legions cost same as normal army?

Where is brendxb going to go?

Can i have a bit of advantage in land battles as i have no sea access but everyone else does (don't want to really move though unless further north)?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome, can't wait for it .


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Well, Romero you have access to all of Russia and you do have access to the sea, you just gotta go through that narrow passage and if any of the others claim tha land around it, I'm sure you can create some agreement.

brendxb requested to placed on iceland and parts of norway, so I put him there.


----------



## Yru0

I feel bad for those in the east if they have to deal with the United States of Caledonia turning into the United States of Russia  Following on from that, I might be interested in an early non-aggression pact in case of that eventual occurrence.

On the note of perks, I tend to agree with Karak's decision, don't get me wrong, love them (and civilization for that matter) but as civilization goes some way to prove, they can be notoriously hard to balance; the game manages to negate this somewhat and it is negligible, but I don't want this RP to flounder simply because some of the perks which seem nice and easy on paper aren't quite so clear cut when put into the devious hands of us.


----------



## Romero's Own

Sorry about confusion, did not realise there was a passage, awesome. Good to know where brendxb is! Who is the alliance invite to Yru0. Think it is me but not sure. If it is too me then I will pm you my decision.

Just to check but perks arn't happening right, just making sure.


----------



## Yru0

Romero's Own said:


> Sorry about confusion, did not realise there was a passage, awesome. Good to know where brendxb is! Who is the alliance invite to Yru0. Think it is me but not sure. If it is too me then I will pm you my decision.
> 
> Just to check but perks arn't happening right, just making sure.


It's too you. But not so far as an alliance yet I guess, more of an extended hand of friendship and of potential future mutualy beneficial agreements :drinks:


----------



## brendxb

Just saying I too am willing to extend a hand of friendship to others, also to the crusador kingdom I must ask. How is that assassin problem of yours?
JK


----------



## Romero's Own

Mmmmm. I will happily take that hand of friendship from you brendxb, if it is offered to me.


----------



## Yru0

Out of curiosity Karak, what sort of infrastrucutre/forces do we start with? Farms in each territory? a port? Some armies? Or is it a matter of a set amount of requisition and do with it what we please?


----------



## Samu3

Edit: *Scratch that.


----------



## Romero's Own

Scratch what????????


----------



## Samu3

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> By the way, I'm bringing the action thread up on wednesday or thursday, if you haven't posted (and been accepted) then you will not be in. Please note that I won't be taking many more players.


Nothing.
Was asking. Then I found this.


----------



## Romero's Own

Oh, I see.


----------



## Santaire

I won't be able to get my post up today because the computer has had a seziure and deleted it. It is recoverable but only an undeveloped one so my post will have to wait till tommorow or at the very least late tonight


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

gah, writing the action thread was harder that I thought! Anyway, it'll be up tomorrow at the very latest plus some 'sprites' for divisions and buildings, seas and an extra map! I spoil you lot!

If you wish to help my struggle in creating fresh not-so-random events every week for each of you then PM me with ideas, info, anything! I shouldn't be asking this really but its ganna be an uphill struggle and I need whatever you can offer.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool. I'll send a PM your way if anything leaps to mind.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Sure man, I would love to help! I will PM you when a idea comes to me.:biggrin:


----------



## Anilar

Sorry for the delay, had some massive PC problems, and a lack of internet access to let you know I was delayed. But here is my entry, hope it will be accepted.

*Leader:*

*Name:* King Andrew Anchor Olsen the 3rd.
*Age:* 34
*Background:* King Andrew is from a long line of royalty, that have ruled the northen seas of europe, from the Kingdom of Vendsyssel. He has from a early aged been tutored in seafaring, trade and diplomacy. The main reasons that the Kingdom haven't been embroiled in large costly wars. But Andrew also grew up in a country where many changes have happened over the last decade, which is reflected in the relatively young king, knowing that his power is reflected in his people, and without them he and his family will not be at power for long.
*Ideals:* King Andrew is following the trend of change in his country, it is no more than a decade ago that the people rised up against the catholic church, something parts of europe had done much earlier. Adopting the protestant church instead. His father had given up some power, allowing a democratic government to be formed. So Andrew listens to the Scholars and influental people of his nation, so not to loose the grip of the nation, thou he is very conscious about his choices, not wanting to let the nation loose its strength and security.
*Appearance:*










*Name:* Kingdom of Vendsyssel
*Flag:* 









*Government:* Constitutional Monarchy. There is a somewhat democratic government, but any law have to be approved and signed by the king.
*Background:* Kingdom of Vendsyssel have for centuries always been a relatively small but rich nation, slowly expanding its influence through diplomacy and trade rather than direct conflict. Its people taking to the seas in early history, made it rich tradenation, controlling the local seas, and having a fleet providing transport for many nations across europe for various purposes have made the nation the power it is today. Various nations over the centuries have had there attempts to take over the kingdom, but its people have defended it jealously. Its armies being well equipped.
*Current state:* Changes over the last decade have changed the dynamic of the nation, and it is not good to know which way it will go, and what effect outside influence will have on the nation. Will the democratic power and freedom of the old church flourish, improving the nations ability for freethinking, improve its relations to other nations creating powerful trade unions. Or will wars press the nation into taking a side, making the people rally around there fleet, army and king to march to war and expand its influence through different means than they are used to.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

> ...it is no more than a decade ago that the people rised up against the catholic church, Christanity being the new religion...


I hate to say this, but Catholicism is a branch of Christianity... they are one and the same. If they became Protestant then that would be Christian but different from Catholicism. :victory:


----------



## Anilar

My people could be very slow in there uprising. Was a bit tired when writing, so thank you for pointing out my error. Editing it.

Hoping I can have Denmark, and some of the adjoining areas, if they aren't taken.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Anilar, I didn't think you'd be joining us!

Well, I'll have to find a way to edit you in, which means more work for me (groan...) but I'll see what I can do.

If anyone else wants to join after this, it will be very unlikely.


----------



## Anilar

Sorry, if its too much you can just leave me out. I know I was super late on this thing, been super late on a lot of the stuff in this forum.


----------



## Klomster

Agh, curse my bad luck.

When i finally return to heresy online to check for any cool rp's to join, i see i missed one that seems EPIC!

Guess i'll have wait with my not at all swedish empire for another time. 
I think i'll watch this. Looks interesting.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Ladies and Gents!

The Action thread is up! I know its a little late but thats what fish n chips does!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1203239#post1203239

If you have any questions please feel free to post them here on the OOC thread or PM me, thank you and enjoy the ride!:biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yay! I better open all the maps in new tabs for easier reference. :laugh:

EDIT: Sorry, could we possibly have the requisition costs for armies and farms etc. on the first page of the OOC thread for easier reference? I can't find where they are at the moment. :grin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Ah, Klomster, sorry but the ship has sailed. I simply cannot take anymore people on at this point in time.

But Farseer Darvaleth that was a perfect example of how a reply to the action thread should be, I particularly liked the dispatching of the scouts, very good. I assume the 'requisition to be filled' means you spending stuff later?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Thanks for putting up the costs, and yes where I said "to be filled" I was waiting on the prices. k:

EDIT: One final thing (sorry!), how much requisition do farms and railroads produce per turn? At the moment the OP has both the old system of province-req and the indstry-req at the same time. :laugh:

EDIT 2: I hope the colours don't become too annoying, Karak, I'm only using them so that my main moves can be highlighted, the rest being roleplay. I thought it would be best to keep actions in green, spending in red, and requisition accounting in yellow at the top; is this ok?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Done my update, hope it's okay. This took me about an hour to cobble together, using the template set out by Farseer Darvaleth. Hopefully this is acceptable, if not, I'll make a few additions.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@Farseer Darvaleth: Done, and the colours are fine, they're actually quite helpful. So if you look at post one the costs should be there.

@Bane_of_Kings: good job, however I'll decide what the chances of war are!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Thanks Karak, and I'm glad the colours help! :laugh:

EDIT: So many things I need to buy... ports, farms, railroads, fortifications, armies... the choice is killing me!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> @Farseer Darvaleth: Done, and the colours are fine, they're actually quite helpful. So if you look at post one the costs should be there.
> 
> @Bane_of_Kings: good job, however I'll decide what the chances of war are!


Cool. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Oh.My.Science. There is so much to do!

I will get straight to work on my post!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Thebluemage2 said:


> Oh.My.Science. There is so much to do!
> 
> I will get straight to work on my post!


Boy I'm glad I didn't send my scouts your direction. :laugh:


----------



## Thebluemage2

Aw, That makes me sad, my Green-Glade boys need the target practice you know!:grin:

Well, actually you wouldn't, you guys don't have guns...


----------



## Klomster

Ey, no worries Karak old pal.

I was too slow, it's my loss.

Now i can lurk and say demoralising things about peoples empires.... or i stay silent


----------



## Jackinator

Question: Can scouts and envoys sail without the use of a transport fleet?


----------



## Yru0

Jackinator said:


> Question: Can scouts and envoys sail without the use of a transport fleet?


I'll defer to the GM, but can I make the case of private merchant vessels transporting government officials, probably won't be free, but the fee would be so insignificant that they don't affect the game requisition, however, ask a merchant sailor to carry an army, and they would be less incline to do so.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Scouts can travel without transport fleets. Its only armies that require a transport fleet, because its difficult to transport 10,000 men with nothing but a little dingy!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Scouts can travel without transport fleets. Its only armies that require a transport fleet, because its difficult to transport 10,000 men with nothing but a little dingy!


Well crap, there goes my Master Plan. :wink:.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Well crap, there goes my Master Plan. :wink:.


Good thing I've got my troops learning to swim...


----------



## Thebluemage2

Huh, turns out their is an entire group of people in Africa that share Izgurken Ideals.


I need to get to them before Darvaleth...


----------



## Jackinator

Well you used to have a colony in Africa, The Republic of Equas is formed from liberated colonies . 2 and 2 ?


----------



## Thebluemage2

....My joy can not be comprehended VIA simple words.

I need to get to Africa asap.

{Clever move Jack, clever move...}


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

... time to form a roadblock of fully-fortified colonies... filled with churches... :laugh:


----------



## Thebluemage2

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> ... time to form a roadblock of fully-fortified colonies... filled with churches... :laugh:


 
Who said anything about going by land? {Cue the song,"I'm on a boat" by Lonely Island.}


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

You want to go across the very sea which my kingdom literally sticks its boot right into? Be my guest.

*plans construction of fifteen ports*. :laugh:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> You want to go across the very sea which my kingdom literally sticks its boot right into? Be my guest.
> 
> *plans construction of fifteen ports*. :laugh:


Or we could just simply be allies? .


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hmm... well, maybe...

"They're trying to fool us! CRUSAAAAAADE!!!!"


----------



## Jackinator

Signed on to discover, much to my surprise, that two of you appear to have been fighting over me :biggrin:. I'm quite touched but do I not get a say ?


----------



## Thebluemage2

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Hmm... well, maybe...
> 
> "They're trying to fool us! CRUSAAAAAADE!!!!"


 
Hey! Look at that Ark of the Covenant!


That will buy us say.....85 years, watch what you say next time Bane!

P.S. Jack is mine! In fact stay away from Africa in general!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Thebluemage2 said:


> Hey! Look at that Ark of the Covenant!
> 
> 
> That will buy us say.....85 years, watch what you say next time Bane!
> 
> P.S. Jack is mine! In fact stay away from Africa in general!


Well, if that fails, there's always the Holy Grail. And... *Goes to Google other artefacts*.


----------



## Anilar

One last question before I will post. Probably allready answered somewhere, but can I in one province create and army, build a port and upgrade to farmland. Or is it one thing per province per turn. ???


----------



## Yru0

Jackinator said:


> Signed on to discover, much to my surprise, that two of you appear to have been fighting over me :biggrin:. I'm quite touched but do I not get a say ?


*Raises hand* Hey I DID send my actual emperor across to talk do you  ain't that count for something? Admittedly all I really want is promises to Spain :yahoo:

Edite: haha, reread it all and couldn't help laugh at how we're all sending out scouts whilst Akkadia just goes "meh".


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

You can build as many things as you like in a province


----------



## Jackinator

Yru0 said:


> *Raises hand* Hey I DID send my actual emperor across to talk do you  ain't that count for something? Admittedly all I really want is promises to Spain :yahoo:
> 
> Edite: haha, reread it all and couldn't help laugh at how we're all sending out scouts whilst Akkadia just goes "meh".


The gesture is appreciated, just these two appear to be starting a war over me already without even consulting me on the matter. You've been much more well mannered :biggrin:.


----------



## Yru0

Jackinator said:


> The gesture is appreciated, just these two appear to be starting a war over me already without even consulting me on the matter. You've been much more well mannered :biggrin:.


Why thank you kind sir  Although, to be terribly honest the only reason I'm not throwing threats as well is because as of yet I lack the swords and guns to back it up  But by all means, let the warmongering and waving of pointy sticks continue


----------



## Jackinator

Yru0 said:


> Why thank you kind sir  Although, to be terribly honest the only reason I'm not throwing threats as well is because as of yet I lack the swords and guns to back it up  But by all means, let the warmongering and waving of pointy sticks continue


Ah, there I thought there might actually be a nice nation, here I am, alone in the world as being the only one who doesn't want to instantly start a war :L


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh, I don't _really_ want a war, I'm just being all silly in the OOC thread.

Also, on the subject of holy artefacts, will these exist Karak? And might there be very rare (as in, at the climax point of an epic three-year war) Acts of God? 

I'd quite like a thunderbolt now and again after all. :laugh:


----------



## Yru0

One could argue Farseer that Karak is god in this fictional RP  and his NRSEs are in fact his 'acts of god'. Judging from what we have so far....I get the impression that he likes to mess with the puny nations running around on his giant board. IS THIS JUST A GAME TO YOU KARAK!?!?!?!?! :shok:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Yru0 said:


> One could argue Farseer that Karak is god in this fictional RP  and his NRSEs are in fact his 'acts of god'. Judging from what we have so far....I get the impression that he likes to mess with the puny nations running around on his giant board. IS THIS JUST A GAME TO YOU KARAK!?!?!?!?! :shok:


yeah


----------



## Thebluemage2

I like running around the board, keeps me in shape.


----------



## Midge913

Well some how my due diligence to the RP section has not been what it was and I missed this thread completely. It appears that I must watch from the sidelines, rooting for my favorite nation like some omniscient, ethereal spectator. I hope that this works out well for you all, well enough that Karak consents to a sequel. I will be watching with interest.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Midge913 said:


> Well some how my due diligence to the RP section has not been what it was and I missed this thread completely. It appears that I must watch from the sidelines, rooting for my favorite nation like some omniscient, ethereal spectator. I hope that this works out well for you all, well enough that Karak consents to a sequel. I will be watching with interest.


 
Who knows Midge, if there is a sequal{ might be hard to do seeing as how the GREAT AND MIGHTY IZGURKEN EMPIRE is going to take over Europe in one way or another} then maybe you can toss your hat into the ring!

I hope we can put on a good show for you spectators!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Midge913 said:


> It appears that I must watch from the sidelines, rooting for my favorite nation like some omniscient, ethereal spectator.


Aww, thanks Midge, you really shouldn't have. :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Me and Midge sit in a box overlooking the board, with loads of colourful buttons that could kill you all in a second.


----------



## Midge913

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Me and Midge sit in a box overlooking the board, with loads of colourful buttons that could kill you all in a second.


I GET A BUTTON!!!!!:yahoo:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I suppose the only real downside (for me) about running this RP is that I don't get to take part, I would love to join in and take over the world, but alas, I cannot.


----------



## Romero's Own

i apologize that i have been away and i hope the post i put up is good


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Dont fret my dictators and monarchs! the next update will be very soon!

I'm putting it together right now.


----------



## Rems

I may have missed over the 10 pages of the thread but how much requestion do we actually get from farms, railroads and ports? (if ports even provide any).

Also what's the movement speed of armies? Does it increase with provinces that have railroads?

Cheers.

edit- and i just saw it on the first page. Duh. In case anyone else i wondering it's 1 for farmland 2 for railroads. My second question still applies though.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rems said:


> I may have missed over the 10 pages of the thread but how much requestion do we actually get from farms, railroads and ports? (if ports even provide any).
> 
> Also what's the movement speed of armies? Does it increase with provinces that have railroads?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> edit- and i just saw it on the first page. Duh. In case anyone else i wondering it's 1 for farmland 2 for railroads. My second question still applies though.


hmmm, ok lets say the movement of armies is three provinces as standard per turn. railroads don't provide any movement bonus yet, because you'd need to go across three consecutive railroads to get any kind of bonus and there isn't a single one our there yet.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome, War. I'll do my update in a bit. Should be fun. *Quickly recruits as many Legions as possible*.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Awesome, War. I'll do my update in a bit. Should be fun. *Quickly recruits as many Legions as possible*.


The war should be pretty easy, I mean your only up against two conscript divisions.

Don't worry bane of Kings! England will prevail! :victory:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I do love this roleplay; even though it is a conquest RP and hence could become very hard to manage, the pace we have got is just perfect, and it means I can read and re-read everybody's posts, and still have plenty of time to think of my next moves. Being able to mould the future of an entire nation is simply brilliant! :laugh:

At the moment I seem to have a mixture of kindness to good citizens, with my Royal Colleges, and a complete zero-tolerance policy on the Atheist civilians, who are now all being rounded up into farm work-camps to work themselves either to death or into submission into the Catholic Church. I quite like this balance; if you're good to Winterreise, then Winterreise is good to you; if you cross her, she'll come down on you like a flood.


----------



## Thebluemage2

My dear Farseer, are you trying to provoke me into a war with your treatment of Atheists?

Tsk Tsk Tsk...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I do love this roleplay; even though it is a conquest RP and hence could become very hard to manage, the pace we have got is just perfect, and it means I can read and re-read everybody's posts, and still have plenty of time to think of my next moves. Being able to mould the future of an entire nation is simply brilliant! :laugh:
> 
> At the moment I seem to have a mixture of kindness to good citizens, with my Royal Colleges, and a complete zero-tolerance policy on the Atheist civilians, who are now all being rounded up into farm work-camps to work themselves either to death or into submission into the Catholic Church. I quite like this balance; if you're good to Winterreise, then Winterreise is good to you; if you cross her, she'll come down on you like a flood.


*This is a famous ww2 song:*
Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler,
If you think we're on the run?
We are the boys who will stop your little game.
We are the boys who will make you think again.
'Cause who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler,
If you think old England's done?

*This is the version adapted for Age of Imperialism:*
Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Von Blacke,
If you think you're going to win?
I am the guy who runs this little game.
I am the guy who will make you thing again.
'Cause who do you think you are kidding Mr. Von Blacke,
If you think old Karak's done?

All heil Nazi-Winterreise!


----------



## Yru0

:shok: Wow. Turn 2 and we've already got one leader dead (after threatening to kill us all  ), another being attacked by bandits ireful2 and a few death camps/farms (but don't worry, as long as you submit to your rightful overlords you get released  ). 

We are a fast acting bunch aren't we? :friends:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh, Bluemage, it's not meant to goad you at all; this is the policy Winterreise has adopted for her own Atheists, and doesn't mean anything for her foreign policy on the matter. Besides, the world won't actually know about the farm death-camps because you haven't exactly got Google Earth up your sleeves... and Scarthmoor is amongst the most backward of provinces in the Kingdom, so visitors would never go there. :laugh:

Donatus seems to have come over rather cruel; he's not an evil dictator, almost everybody likes him, he just does what is necessary. If he had allowed the Atheists to remain, how would that have looked to the rest of the Kingdom? They would doubt his word as the word of God, and his right to divine rule; this way he eliminates the minority group before it even becomes known in the Kingdom. :victory:


----------



## Santaire

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> *This is a famous ww2 song:*
> Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler,
> If you think we're on the run?
> We are the boys who will stop your little game.
> We are the boys who will make you think again.
> 'Cause who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler,
> If you think old England's done?
> 
> *This is the version adapted for Age of Imperialism:*
> Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Von Blacke,
> If you think you're going to win?
> I am the guy who runs this little game.
> I am the guy who will make you thing again.
> 'Cause who do you think you are kidding Mr. Von Blacke,
> If you think old Karak's done?


If you're quoting WW2 songs then I have to put down a personal favourite and genuine song that sums up just how pointless WW1 really was.



We're here because
We're here because
We're here because
Were here...

We're here because...
We're here because
We're here because...
We're here...


----------



## Anilar

Just a question of competing colonisation. What if I would use the option of my transport fleet to colonize province 17 (sweden) and my neighbour wants to do the same. What happens. (I know I would have to use 2 turns to complete the colonization.

And how far does a fleet move pr. turn.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Oh, Bluemage, it's not meant to goad you at all; this is the policy Winterreise has adopted for her own Atheists, and doesn't mean anything for her foreign policy on the matter. Besides, the world won't actually know about the farm death-camps because you haven't exactly got Google Earth up your sleeves... and Scarthmoor is amongst the most backward of provinces in the Kingdom, so visitors would never go there. :laugh:
> 
> Donatus seems to have come over rather cruel; he's not an evil dictator, almost everybody likes him, he just does what is necessary. If he had allowed the Atheists to remain, how would that have looked to the rest of the Kingdom? They would doubt his word as the word of God, and his right to divine rule; this way he eliminates the minority group before it even becomes known in the Kingdom. :victory:


Oh, believe me, I did not judge his actions at all, Heffion would of done the exact same thing in his position.

But believe me, if he somehow finds out about this, then you will encounter the first Scientific Crusade in History!

MUHAHAHAHAHAH!:laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@Farsser Darvaleth: You think you've got everything worked out don't you? :grin:

@Santaire: Hold that thought Santaire, hold that thought... 

@Anilar: hmmm, whoever gets it first I suppose. But if your colonising at the same rate then you'll have to come to some sort of agreement. Fleets move 3 seas max, travel by boat is alot faster than travel by land.

@Thebluemage2: I see your not taking any chances with the rebels!


----------



## HOGGLORD

Do you know of the game Imperial Glory? It's a lot like this in the campaign.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

HOGGLORD said:


> Do you know of the game Imperial Glory? It's a lot like this in the campaign.


Never heard of it mate.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> @Farsser Darvaleth: You think you've got everything worked out don't you? :grin:


Why, well, I suppose... yes. Should I have? Are these Atheists going to cause trouble?! Will I have to deploy the 1st Infantry Division?!

... I've just had a totally unrelated yet utterly brilliant idea. Mwuhahaha.... :laugh:


----------



## Yru0

HOGGLORD said:


> Do you know of the game Imperial Glory? It's a lot like this in the campaign.


Haha, oh yes  I hear its largely a Total War clone, but I'm not complaining, got it gor 19 AED in the cheap bin and TOTALLY worth it  

Downside my game crashes after every battle  so auto-resolve for the campaign only...


----------



## Thebluemage2

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> @Thebluemage2: I see your not taking any chances with the rebels!


 
Well,bombs solve _every _problem!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

TO WAR!

Update Posted. Should be fun.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Bane_of_Kings said:


> TO WAR!
> 
> Update Posted. Should be fun.


You know, you might get a surprise helpful hand in the form of gun-touting, logic-loving Izgurken soldiers... I allways wanted to own Scotland.


----------



## Romero's Own

woah. I think the nation called "Caledonia" should have a bit of its namesake. 

Bane of Kings, you might have a bit of help from me as well if you want.


----------



## Anilar

Have a suggestion, maybe not for this game or for a few rounds. But was thinking that it might be nice to Buy various things over a period of turns maybe even cheaper. Lets say an army that usually cost 3 req. Was thinking that it should also be possible to buy it over 3 turns, paying one req to begin with and then 1 req to finish it, or 1 req pr. turn if it shouldn't be cheaper. Ofcourse there shall be a limit to how many slow building things you can have going at any one time. And the build should be cancelled if payment can't be met.

Now I don't regret my first turn build, but I do fear the economic power of those that have started building 4 farmlands, they do have the power to create an army every turn now, and still collect income to improve there nations. Not that I fear that power too much, since im sure we players might pool our ressources to combat such a threat, or the all mighty GM powers will make itself present to even the playing field somewhat.
Don't know if anything need to change, but would be a rather boring first turn for a future game, if everybody simply builds 4 farmland upgrades. Not sure how incentive to do different builds should work thou.


----------



## Thebluemage2

My fellow rulers, on the marrow I will be going on a week long trip to the District of Columbia, I just wanted to let you know in case I drag you guys behind with my absence.


----------



## Yru0

Anilar said:


> Have a suggestion, maybe not for this game or for a few rounds. But was thinking that it might be nice to Buy various things over a period of turns maybe even cheaper. Lets say an army that usually cost 3 req. Was thinking that it should also be possible to buy it over 3 turns, paying one req to begin with and then 1 req to finish it, or 1 req pr. turn if it shouldn't be cheaper. Ofcourse there shall be a limit to how many slow building things you can have going at any one time. And the build should be cancelled if payment can't be met.
> 
> Now I don't regret my first turn build, but I do fear the economic power of those that have started building 4 farmlands, they do have the power to create an army every turn now, and still collect income to improve there nations. Not that I fear that power too much, since im sure we players might pool our ressources to combat such a threat, or the all mighty GM powers will make itself present to even the playing field somewhat.
> Don't know if anything need to change, but would be a rather boring first turn for a future game, if everybody simply builds 4 farmland upgrades. Not sure how incentive to do different builds should work thou.


I don't see why not  The only downside is if someone captures the territory where the construction is going on, do you just lose it? Or are you reimbursed? I'd go against getting it cheaper, but no particular reasons, just personal choice.

Hmmm, just random thoughts, I wonder how alliances and the like might develop, I'm going to point to the 'round table' meeting thats coming up, looking forward to how that pans out


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Indeed, inspiration for the name taken from India's struggle for independence. Let's hope the Conference doesn't copy history and have one of the key representatives missing, and lots of progress made without them...! :laugh:

The 2nd one will HAVE to fail, though, the temptation to follow history is too great.


----------



## Yru0

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Indeed, inspiration for the name taken from India's struggle for independence. Let's hope the Conference doesn't copy history and have one of the key representatives missing, and lots of progress made without them...! :laugh:
> 
> The 2nd one will HAVE to fail, though, the temptation to follow history is too great.


*Searches on Wikipedia* huh  Well fancy that, playing an RP and you learn something new everyday.... Might I throw in how I find it seriously cool how we're seeing certain elements of history repeat themselves here, might give us some interesting results.

Haha, and Farseer, offer invitations to representatives of the Izgurken-Caledonian alliance; heck, even Akkadia, and then enjoy the show as the polar ideals of the continent finally meet face to face  Someone better bring a copy of Kumbaya, it may be our only hope....


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yes, I can see it now; the secular alliance walks into the centre of the massive Cathedral, with Verdi's Dies Irae playing as they enter, and priests throwing holy oil over them and holding burning braziers. :laugh:

(Go look up Verdi's Dies Irae, and be happy.)

EDIT: Seriously, this piece is wet-your-pants happy.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Well, its good to see everyone's posted. I've been in Devon so the next update could be a while. I'm slightly knackered from a long car journey, but tomorrow is a bank hoilday so It should be up by then!


----------



## Jackinator

I will post before tomorrow


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Well, its good to see everyone's posted. I've been in Devon so the next update could be a while. I'm slightly knackered from a long car journey, but tomorrow is a bank hoilday so It should be up by then!


Nice . Can't wait for it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Jackinator said:


> I will post before tomorrow


bollocks, almost forgot Jackinator, and brendxb it would appear!


----------



## Jackinator

I have work early and had stuff on today so I haven't had time to write a post, I don't know what time I'll be home tomorrow but I'll do my best to write a post before tomorrow night. Sorry for slowing you down . If you want to go on without me it's fine


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Jackinator said:


> I have work early and had stuff on today so I haven't had time to write a post, I don't know what time I'll be home tomorrow but I'll do my best to write a post before tomorrow night. Sorry for slowing you down . If you want to go on without me it's fine


No problem Jackinator, the more time I have to come up with fresh NRSEs the better!


----------



## brendxb

put up my actions for this turn will add the NRSE to it later soz it took so long.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

brendxb said:


> put up my actions for this turn will add the NRSE to it later soz it took so long.


OK thats fine, just get your NSRE up as soon as possible.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I wonder if the two nations I called will attend the Round Table Conference. :laugh:


----------



## Romero's Own

If you want to have some participates from Caledonia for the doomed second meeting then i will happily oblige


----------



## Yru0

@Karak, hey just wondering where this nation of Turkmen will be? I'm getting the impression of the turkey-mideast area but I mean I'm a Japanese based nation in Spain so traditional geographical and cultural borders have pretty much been cast aside I guess. :yahoo:


----------



## brendxb

just saying my original post has been updated with NSRE.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@Yru0: Not sure, wherever I like really

@brendxb: Okay, I'll have your NSRE event up soon.


----------



## Anilar

Do I allready have Estonia, thought it was a two turn deal. Oversea and all.


----------



## Yru0

@Karak, just curious, say I update this turn, and then Farseer posts about the islands, would I be able to update my post to accomodate this? Or is it on a case-by-case basis for allowing edited updates?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@Anilar: slight mistake on my part...aw keep it anyway.

@Yru0: well if he posts first then you can reply with your answer but if your first you need to wai till next turn. dems the rules.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yru0 said:


> @Karak, just curious, say I update this turn, and then Farseer posts about the islands, would I be able to update my post to accomodate this? Or is it on a case-by-case basis for allowing edited updates?


When you say "the islands" do you mean the Conference, or something else?


----------



## Yru0

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> When you say "the islands" do you mean the Conference, or something else?


Your NSRE (I think it was yours, about the Penal Colonies?), but I was just using it as a random example.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ah, ok. 

(10-characters)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

No one else feel like posting?


----------



## Anilar

Patience working on it, but might not be able to complete and post it before monday.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Sorry mate, I will try to get my post out today, I've been a bit busy until now.


----------



## Yru0

Soz dude, will work on something when I have time, but I have a bunch of exams over the nxt month-ish so my updates may be a bit lackluster. :blackeye:


----------



## Thebluemage2

Hey, I have a question. Can we retire fleets or regiments to regain the req we spent on them?


----------



## Anilar

@Thebluemage2 im not sure how you will colonise far away provinces without fleets. For me it was a NSRE thing that suddenly saw me have a fleet making it possible to settle far away lands.

Or am I missing something ???.


----------



## Yru0

Anilar said:


> @Thebluemage2 im not sure how you will colonise far away provinces without fleets. For me it was a NSRE thing that suddenly saw me have a fleet making it possible to settle far away lands.
> 
> Or am I missing something ???.


I was thinking the same thing, although admittedly, given 3 turns he could colonise all of them if he sent the fleets off now ( I think  just a guess). I was thinking a similar thing when Bane (England) began to colonise Northern France, although, to be honest, I think he *should* (please note this is opinion and I in no way question the workings and decisions of the all-mighty Karak  ) be allowed to do so given that by the time he is able to, Europe would be gobbled up by the other nations, leaving him woefully unable to expand...again, this is simple opinion. :read:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@thebluemage2: HOLD ON A SECOND! how exactly do you settlers make it to province 11 and 114 without ships? Science may provide useful things but it has not yet come up with a means of teleportation. Besides, your NSRE was a _scouting _mission...

@Anilar: sorted.

@Yru0: I also noticed this problem with the English Empire, So I'm allowing him to colonise those areas because there is what I like to a hypotheical "land bridge"

Basiclly, where two provinces are close but seperated by sea any army (or settlers in this case) may cross the those provinces without the aid of a transport fleet. This applies to:

10 <---> 83
2 <---> 13
97 <---> 98
75 <---> 17
147 <---> 148


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Basiclly, where two provinces are close but seperated by sea any army (or settlers in this case) may cross the those provinces without the aid of a transport fleet. This applies to:
> 
> 10 <---> 83
> 2 <---> 13
> 97 <---> 98
> 75 <---> 17
> 147 <---> 148


212<--->211?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> 212<--->211?


Yes

(10 characters!!)


----------



## Thebluemage2

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> @thebluemage2: HOLD ON A SECOND! how exactly do you settlers make it to province 11 and 114 without ships? Science may provide useful things but it has not yet come up with a means of teleportation. Besides, your NSRE was a _scouting _mission...


 
Um....I built two fleets of escort ships to settle the stated provinces....I'm sorry if I didn't make that clear.


----------



## Anilar

The thing is bluemage just like the armies the ships are first avaible next turn. The reason for I got a transport fleet the same turn I built it, was because it was a NSRE event for me, giving me a fleet right away when I built it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

hmm, well bluemage2. If you built those fleets this turn they will be ready next turn. the reason why anilar had his built and ready in one turn was because of NSRE conditions.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Well, seeing as I have not alot to do at the moment I think I'll include some of my plans and goals for this RP.

I would like to see some new NPC nations in the game, hopefully before you guys eat up all the remaining landmass into one bloated empire. Russia is looked pretty empty as is the Iraq/Turkey region. Hopefully the Turkmen Federation will bring more life to the map but the "Paris committee" and the "United Northern Empire" might improve the game too. I know many of you guys won't be ready to take on other players so some fairly weak "NPCs" might be good practise. I would also keep an eye out for any vassel states.

In many, many turns from now I want to engineer a great war. starting a war is dead easy for me, I just have to put out the right NSRE (ie. the anglo-celtic war) but seeing you guys create the war yourselves, or at last join in for personal reasons would really hit the nail on the head. Now, a great war would only be 'great' if there was alot of fighting, so I need all of you to sort of get into respective 'teams' and just battered each other until one side wins. The losing team would have their empire's fate put into the hands of the victors, meaning they could effectively dismantle the other team and cut them down until they had almost no land at all. But don't come away from this thinking you need to start a great war, no no no, it'll be a long time before that, heck, you guys haven't even had tanks or biplanes yet!

I also keep wondering which one of you will be the first to "go" because sooner or later one of you guys will be annexed by another empire. that wouldn't be game over for you either, if your freed as the result of a war then you could begin anew, albiet as a small and powerless nation but you'd be alive.

As for AFTER this RP In won't give too much away but I have two basic ideas:
1. "Age of Imperialism - the ****** wars" - a much more 'traditional' RP where you plan as a soldier in a war you guys create, just imagine you could relive past glory as a soldier of the Akkadian Empire!
2. "Age of Modernism" - imagine age of imperialism but there are many, many more nations, no more colonies! Age of Modernism is set in the cold war era, lets say the 1960s, where there is much more at stake than survival, instead there is a global battle between capitalism and communism!

EDIT: I just did a double post didn't I?


----------



## Anilar

Seems you have many ideas for the development of this game, im pretty sure that you would see wars break out sooner or later between us players. If it will be a great war I cant predict, but if there is the right NSRE and world events im sure the last stragglers would be thrown in to full out war.

And Karak your location thingy under your name, isn't it lacking a t in briannia ???


----------



## Thebluemage2

Ah, well then I guess I will modify my post then. I am sorry.

and interesting plan....I like a great war or two! Also, the idea of playing as an izgurken soldier is intriguing... As well as this Age of Modernism! Forget that communism stuff! HAil DICTATORSHIP!


----------



## Yru0

:shok: Wow. This could really become something amazing!!! The thoughts and effort you've put into this is something above and beyond what I have yet seen in an RP of this type (admittedly that's a fairly small pool of knowledge, but a compliment's a compliment  ). I can see Age of Imperialism turning into a test-bed for all these wacky ideas spawned in the chaotic mind of Karak, I point to the recent installment of the 'land bridges' as things accidentally overlooked which can only be found through trial and error, undoubtedly many more will pop up! Come this 'Age of Modernism' I wonder how far the 'Age of...' concept would've come!


PS:TANKS!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Good to see its kept you guys interested, the whole "Age of" idea could go a damn long way, but I think Age of Futurism could push it a little, I don't want to be putting out endless sequels which could end up being absolute horse crap.



> Age of Imperialism turning into a test-bed for all these wacky ideas spawned in the chaotic mind of Karak


You hit the nail right on the head with that one, I may even have to use that in my siggy!

and yes tanks and biplanes. I some point we'll be leaving 1800s and enter the 1900s which will bring new inventions such as tanks, biplanes, radios, steam ships, dreadnaughts, machine guns, storm trooper tactics and posion gas!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'm really going to have to industrialise, then...? Hmm...

My mind has been stimulated. I thank you. :laugh:

PS: Can we remain in the 19th century for a while yet, seeing as we're only three updates in at this point? I'd like to at least establish relations and mark out my Kingdom before we are thrust into the age of mechanised warfare.


----------



## Yru0

Just bringing this up, whilst lurking as I occassionally do , I realised that Jackinator's Republic of Equas only has 6 provinces rather than the 8 he should have? Did he miss an update earlier on perhaps?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@Yru0: I'll have that fixed by next update, sorry jacko if I may have disturbed you colonial progress.

Right, its all time for you guys to get your arse's* in gear and get your posts done! If you don't then I'll be sending out PMs to make sure you do, + Brendxb's NSRE is up too (at last!)

*In the UK we say arse, not ass :biggrin:


----------



## Akatsuki13

Yeah sorry for the delay. I've have mine up later today.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Everything is going smoothly then.


Luckily I have had time to plot my next move...do your worst Mister Unfaithful.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Thebluemage2 said:


> Everythingis going smoothly then.
> 
> 
> Luckily I have had iime to plot my next move...do your worst Mister Unfaithful.


careful what you wife for, It might just come true


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> careful what you _wife_ for, It might just come true


That was a rather unfortunate spelling error. :laugh: I don't know how man married men might agree with you on that one, Karak. :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> That was a rather unfortunate spelling error. :laugh: I don't know how man married men might agree with you on that one, Karak. :biggrin:


wow, I amaze myself sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## Thebluemage2

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> wow, I amaze myself sometimes. :biggrin:


To my great amusment, I will add.:laugh:


----------



## Romero's Own

I hate to point this out Karak as it is a wee bit off topic. But I have lived in the UK all my life and never said arse. Maybe it's a English thing


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Romero's Own said:


> I hate to point this out Karak as it is a wee bit off topic. But I have lived in the UK all my life and never said arse. Maybe it's a English thing


I'm not saying EVERYBODY in Great Britian says it, but the majority does.

Now, can we please move on before some killjoy arrives and goes: "Well karak, a recent survey says that only 66%...blah...blah...arse...blah"


----------



## Thebluemage2

Why yes, yes we can.

Only on the internet can you get into a debate about whether people say ass or arse!:biggrin:


----------



## Romero's Own

has this thread kind of died??


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Writing post now.

EDIT: Karak, you gave me provinces 203 and 205, rather than 204 and 205, in the last update; never mind, though, I'll just do it the other way round.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Writing post now.
> 
> EDIT: Karak, you gave me provinces 203 and 205, rather than 204 and 205, in the last update; never mind, though, I'll just do it the other way round.


The thread has not died

My bad Darvaleth, but you were ganna take those ones anyway, right?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yeah, don't worry about it; I've just colonised in a different order. :victory:

Next update we lose our two-per-turn colonising bonus, right?


----------



## Thebluemage2

I just can't wait until Izgurka finally meets the Kingdom of Winterreise...

I expect many explosions will be involved.:spiteful:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Well, I wouldn't be so certain...

... I'm not saying anythin'. :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Yeah, don't worry about it; I've just colonised in a different order. :victory:
> 
> Next update we lose our two-per-turn colonising bonus, right?


Yes, unless I decide to bring it back.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Good good, I feel my Kingdom is almost big enough now anyway, otherwise it'll have to become an Empire.


----------



## Romero's Own

out of query. Who is left to post?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rems + Jackinator still need to post, I sent them both PMs. If they don't post by, lets say wednesday, Then I'll carry on without them.

You don't have enough ambition Darvaleth, now go and google british empire to remind you what you _should_ be doing!


----------



## Thebluemage2

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Rems + Jackinator still need to post, I sent them both PMs. If they don't post by, lets say wednesday, Then I'll carry on without them.
> 
> You don't have enough ambition Darvaleth, now go and google british empire to remind you what you _should_ be doing!


Hey! If anyone is conquering Europe, it will be Izgurka and her allies!:threaten:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Meh, the British Empire isn't really the dynamic I'm aiming at with the Holy Kingdom... it's a nice dynamic but not the one I'm after.

I'll focus on making my own Kingdom very strong economically and militarily rather than sprawling everywhere and catching attention.

Also, if you choose _not_ to colonise a province when you have the opportunity, can you turn the colonisation resource into a requisition point? It would represent re-allocating resources more effectively rather than letting them waste.


----------



## Yru0

Tbh with you, I'd recommend REQUIRING requisition points to colonise, or perhaps it is required after you start making over a certain income? It might help balance issues... Just an idea.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@Darvaleth: you make an excellent pint there Darvaleth, I'll think on it and come back with my verdict.

@Yru0: :rtfm: This thread is a dictatorship, so I say 'no' to that idea. You guys need to stop thinking and just enjoy the rules already here!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Typically, for me anyway, I missed my owndead so expect rhe update within two or three days.


----------



## Rems

Sorry for keeping everyone waiting. I'll have a post up today.


----------



## Rems

Hey Karak, id just like to point out that my map information hasn't been updated. I'm lacking my new territory, farms and railroad.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rems said:


> Hey Karak, id just like to point out that my map information hasn't been updated. I'm lacking my new territory, farms and railroad.


Sorry mate, I'll adjust the map ASAP

@Bane_of_Kings: you cannot colonise land owned by another sovereign state, you will annex the Celtic Union if you win the war + a few times you call yourself the "British Empire" instead of the "English Empire" is that deliberate?


----------



## Yru0

*sigh wikipedia informs me that electric guitars were not around in the 9th century :'( aw well looking forward to the anthem/slogan and how it will develop, could we find music on the net for our anthem, and are words completely necessary?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Yru0 said:


> *sigh wikipedia informs me that electric guitars were not around in the 9th century :'( aw well looking forward to the anthem/slogan and how it will develop, could we find music on the net for our anthem, and are words completely necessary?


Yru0, I have said it before and I'll say it again: Do whatever the hell you want.

Rems, the map is updated.


----------



## Yru0

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Yru0, I have said it before and I'll say it again: Do whatever the hell you want.
> 
> Rems, the map is updated.


:shok: I'm really not good at all this free reign stuff...why does this have to be such a liberal dictatorship!?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Sorry mate, I'll adjust the map ASAP
> 
> @Bane_of_Kings: you cannot colonise land owned by another sovereign state, you will annex the Celtic Union if you win the war + a few times you call yourself the "British Empire" instead of the "English Empire" is that deliberate?


a) Okay, thanks for the heads up, I'll edit it.

b) Yeah, that's deliberate. Either one goes. I'll just make something up about the Emperor's Palace being called Britain, or something, before the Imperials came so (insert excuse here), the British Empire is used alongside the English Empire. 

Whatever the hell you want, you say, regarding music? Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Actually Yru0, this is a Therocratic Dictatorship, why? because I am god here.

(The Theorcratic Dictatorship of Age of Imperalism!)

You might want to use existing anthemns, I personally quite like the Russian one, its very Imperial.


----------



## Rems

Cheers Karak.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh christ, so many possible anthems... but I know what to choose.






EDIT: AND a slogan? Oh, fun! Time to get translating some Latin...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Edited my post, will come up with a National Anthem soon. Although I'm not a big fan of Eminem, it would sure be entertaining to watch an entire nation try to sing one of his songs when they need to. .


----------



## Romero's Own

i hope my cchoice for the anthem and slogan is good.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Romero's Own said:


> i hope my choice for the anthem and slogan is good.


I googled your anthemn, very nice :biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Updated my Anthem and Slogan, also included more colours and made a few changes. Hopefully this is okay.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Alright, lets do this! I have some nice ideas for some Slogans....

By the way Bane, if you want those Highlanders your going to have to come through me first!:grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Thebluemage2 said:


> Alright, lets do this! I have some nice ideas for some Slogans....
> 
> By the way Bane, if you want those Highlanders your going to have to come through me first!:grin:


How about you keep Northern Ireland, and then I get the rest of their territory? .


----------



## Yru0

Just wondering, what happens if multiple entities attempt to colonize the same province? Not necessarily just players, say both Hiigara and the Paris committee? Do we both just 'bounce back'?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yru0 said:


> Just wondering, what happens if multiple entities attempt to colonize the same province? Not necessarily just players, say both Hiigara and the Paris committee? Do we both just 'bounce back'?


Sort it out diplomatically. Create a game mechanic once you've got the RP down, I say.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Bane_of_Kings said:


> How about you keep Northern Ireland, and then I get the rest of their territory? .


 
If I am quite honest, I really just wanted Ireland for the Highlander troops, so that is a fair deal.(We don't want a war breaking out, now do we?)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Thebluemage2 said:


> If I am quite honest, I really just wanted Ireland for the Highlander troops, so that is a fair deal.(We don't want a war breaking out, now do we?)


Not quite yet, anyway. I'm not too fussed about this. I probably should be, but, hey - Peace is the way forward .


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Does anyone else feel like posting?

Ok, I was bored, so I made this:


----------



## Thebluemage2

My post was all finished, but my internet decided to stop working right before I was going to post it, so I have to redo the entire thing.{First world problems...}


And I like the map, good to see the relative size of Izgurka compared to her neighburs.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome map. Now, the English Empire only needs to expand. . Although, I would be content with just having all of the UK, watching everybody squabble over the rest of Europe and then go in for the kill once your forces are all weakened after a massive war. 

Erm, probably shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Anilar

Ill post sometime this weekend.


----------



## Jackinator

I have returned!!!!!!!

May I offer my heartfelt apologies for my absence, but I shall be posting ASAP.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Good to see you Jackinator, a few things have happened since you were away:

-bluemage2 is after Ireland because he likes the name of the troops (despite the fact that Irish troops aren't Highlanders)
-I Created some new nations
-Europe is becoming even more crowded
-I discovered that Caledonia (the real one) is actually is Scotland not the Crimea!

Anyway, a few slight changes to the timeline, nothing that'll have any major effects just a bit of realism.

I did say that a turn last "roughly a month", to be honest I had no idea how long they should last, the plan was to make them about a year but that seemed waaaayyyy too long. So here is the offical, permanent verdict stamped with my seal of approval:

A turn last six months, at the top of every turn there will be something saying
January 1850 to June 1850 (or something along those lines)

Turn 1: January 1850, to June 1850
Turn 2: July 1850, to December 1850
Turn 3: January 1851, to June 1851
Turn 4: July 1851, to December 1851

etc etc...

As this is a new feature any posts made before this statemate are not subject to change of any kind, but please make sure any posts made after this work with the new timeline.

P.S. There will be nuclear weapons in Age of Modernism! :biggrin:


----------



## Thebluemage2

Actually, I want Ireland so I can expand my borders AND have some hardy new subjects, just clearing that up. And did you say Nuclear Weapons? I figured they would be in it but it's really good to be assured.


----------



## Jackinator

I wondered what this weird glowing rock was


----------



## Romero's Own

i'm offended you thought Caledonia wasn't Scotland. Honestly.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Romero's Own said:


> i'm offended you thought Caledonia wasn't Scotland. Honestly.


I was like: "caledonia, wheres that? oh nevermind, I'll just put him here"

Sorry man.:biggrin:


----------



## Romero's Own

doen't matter. Quite like my little backgarden i like to call Russia. scotland's a bit cold for empires anyway.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Romero's Own said:


> doen't matter. Quite like my little backgarden i like to call Russia. scotland's a bit cold for empires anyway.


Yeah, Russia's quite a hot place really. :laugh:


----------



## Romero's Own

well yeah but at least it doesn't always rain


----------



## Jackinator

Just snows


----------



## Thebluemage2

Romero's Own said:


> well yeah but at least it doesn't always rain


 
I am a fan of constant rain actually, so I shall claim Ireland in ze name of SCIENCE.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Thebluemage2 said:


> I am a fan of constant rain actually, so I shall claim Ireland in ze name of SCIENCE.


In the midlands its been raining for the good part of three days, come on down soemtime and I'll show you how good constant rain can be. :laugh:

Anyway, who's left to post?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

*quivering, raises hand*

Will post soon, I swear!


----------



## Yru0

Ok just updated my post with Nokubura's proposal to the Republic of Equas.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Come on guys, you need to post.

anyone who doesn't post by today will get a PM off me reminding you to get your arse in gear. Once I've set to work on typing up the next turn I'll create a deadline.


----------



## Jackinator

I need to post for the current turn


----------



## Anilar

@Thebluemage2, I might be missing something, but I don't believe you can settle province 114 allready. Fleets can move a distance of 3 seazones, so if your fleet(s) started in Gulf of Finland the futherst it could move, would be the English channel. 

But stated I might have missed something that make you able to do that colonisation.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@bluemage2: Anilar is right.

@Jackinator: you have.

I shall be sending PMs to whoever has not yet posted.


----------



## Thebluemage2

I see, my mistake, I seem to be getting everything BUT seatravel! I will change it immeadiatly and, assuming I am allowed to settle a province after setting a fleet of ships on their way, start moving north.


----------



## Anilar

Aye you can move your fleet around as you like. just three zones as a maximum, and then they can start a settle action or wait for the next turn to move on. If they are transporting a army, im guessing you can invade too.

So with your fleet you could start settling province 24,27,29,32 and 58 assuming that the Illyrian empire aren't going to some of those areas first.
Not sure if you can settle province 23 from the norwegian sea, or if you have to go to the north russian coast.

I do believe we are supposed to spend two turns settling with fleets.


----------



## Yru0

Anilar said:


> Aye you can move your fleet around as you like. just three zones as a maximum, and then they can start a settle action or wait for the next turn to move on. If they are transporting a army, im guessing you can invade too.
> 
> So with your fleet you could start settling province 24,27,29,32 and 58 assuming that the Illyrian empire aren't going to some of those areas first.
> Not sure if you can settle province 23 from the norwegian sea, or if you have to go to the north russian coast.
> 
> I do believe we are supposed to spend two turns settling with fleets.


Does that mean two turns as in one turn with no colonization? Or two turns as in we announce it one turn whilst colonizing something else, but we only get it two turns later?


----------



## Anilar

That im actually not quite sure on.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Turn one: arrive at the seazone aroud the province you want to colonise. you say: I'm colonising province 965959 or something

Turn two: the ship is locked here to actually colonise

Turn three: the land is yours and the ship is free to move again.

As you can see colonising by sea is much more difficult than colonising by land, thats just a hint of realism.


----------



## Romero's Own

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> thats just a hint of realism.


Grr, my arch nemesis, realism, strikes again


----------



## Yru0

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Turn one: arrive at the seazone aroud the province you want to colonise. you say: I'm colonising province 965959 or something
> 
> Turn two: the ship is locked here to actually colonise
> 
> Turn three: the land is yours and the ship is free to move again.
> 
> As you can see colonising by sea is much more difficult than colonising by land, thats just a hint of realism.


So does this mean we sacrifice essentially a turn of colonization? ie;

Turn One- I'm colonising this province by sea.

Turn Two-actually colonize province.

Turn Three-Get boat back, can colonize something else.

OR

Turn One- I'm colonizing this province by sea next turn. I'm colonizing this land province THIS turn.

Turn Two-actually colonize province.

Turn Three- Get boat back, can colonize something else.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Yru0 said:


> So does this mean we sacrifice essentially a turn of colonization? ie;
> 
> Turn One- I'm colonising this province by sea.
> 
> Turn Two-actually colonize province.
> 
> Turn Three-Get boat back, can colonize something else.
> 
> OR
> 
> Turn One- I'm colonizing this province by sea next turn. I'm colonizing this land province THIS turn.
> 
> Turn Two-actually colonize province.
> 
> Turn Three- Get boat back, can colonize something else.


yes, you only actually spend one turn colonising. :biggrin:


----------



## Anilar

I think we are still unsure of the answer, can we initiate a colonization of a province over seas, while we colonize a adjacent province to a province we allready own. Or if we colonize overseas, do we only get that one province in those two turns it take to colonize it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Anilar said:


> I think we are still unsure of the answer, can we initiate a colonization of a province over seas, while we colonize a adjacent province to a province we allready own. Or if we colonize overseas, do we only get that one province in those two turns it take to colonize it.


The rule of one province per turn still applies, meaning you can't colonise another province while overseas colonisation is happening.

You may ask, "why bother getting overseas colonies? why not just take the one next to me?" well, overseas colonisation is entirely optional, you can carry on with normal colonisation if you wish. But once you have established a province somewhere else (for example Anilar, your terrtiory in estonia) you can use the regular colonisation to take more alnd around that region, giving you a greater foothold on the area.

As well as this, new nations will appear in Europe all the time, but in Africa (and to some extent, the middle east) you will see very few nations and alot of unclaimed land.

And, the actual gameplay behind having a colony overseas. After all that was the dream of almost every europeon nation at the time, to build an overseas empire. its refreshing to look at your nation and see that you nation has done what so many others have strived to do.

by the way guys, the update will be set for monday!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Now the update it set, on the first page of the conscription thread I'll be making a "quick rundown of cultures" which, in short will give you info of cultures currently present in AoI.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome, that'd be very useful.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Awesome, that'd be very useful.


Yeah, tis very. If you guys want me to add yours in. contact me.


----------



## Rems

Sorry about my belated replies lately but i'm in crunch time for university exams. In more two weeks i'll be finished though and able to update in a more timely manner.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rems said:


> Sorry about my belated replies lately but i'm in crunch time for university exams. In more two weeks i'll be finished though and able to update in a more timely manner.


Not a problem Rems, I understand your situation.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'm similarly in the grip of final exams; I'll catch up as soon as I'm able, Karak.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

A quick question, If I don't conquer a province, am I allowed to gain an extra requisition point for my next turn? It's just that my Empire doesn't seem to be expanding yet and I was wondering if rather than conquering provinces I could gain requisition through, well... not conquering provinces. Just a thought.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Bane_of_Kings said:


> A quick question, If I don't conquer a province, am I allowed to gain an extra requisition point for my next turn? It's just that my Empire doesn't seem to be expanding yet and I was wondering if rather than conquering provinces I could gain requisition through, well... not conquering provinces. Just a thought.


Sorry Bane_of_kings, that isn't going to happen. It was your choice to take the UK and I didn't know western europe would go so quick.

However, you'll have all of Ireland and Scotland soon! But if you want more you could take it by force...


----------



## Thebluemage2

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Sorry Bane_of_kings, that isn't going to happen. It was your choice to take the UK and I didn't know western europe would go so quick.
> 
> However, you'll have all of Ireland and Scotland soon! But if you want more you could take it by force...


 
Well, he can have Scotland, but the Ireland part remains to be seen...:spiteful:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Sorry Bane_of_kings, that isn't going to happen. It was your choice to take the UK and I didn't know western europe would go so quick.
> 
> However, you'll have all of Ireland and Scotland soon! But if you want more you could take it by force...


Cool, no problem. 



Thebluemage2 said:


> Well, he can have Scotland, but the Ireland part remains to be seen...:spiteful:


Ireland will fall sooner or later. I do hope you realise that with the English-Irish Regiment, the Celtic Union are currently outnumbered almost 3 to 1?

*Plans to be surprised in the near future.*


----------



## Rems

I've noticed something of a flaw in the current colonisation system, namely that our empires (barring geography) will all be of the same size given that we all colonise at the same rate. 

Should there be some method of faster colonisation, or the ability to colonise more than one province at a time? Tied to spending additional requisition or the number of ports one has (or both)?

Merely a suggestion.

edit- Also hooray i'm the richest. 

Money bath anyone?

*-important edit*

Could we have income generation cleared up please. I just saw Romero's post and he an i are operating under different principles, so obviously i'd like to know who's correct. 

As per the rules it cost 2 req to build a farm and 3 to build a railroad. 

Farms then generate 1 req point and railways 2. 

Do farms and railroads in a province stack however? I was under the impression that they didn't, Romero apparently is. Using his empire as an example we see that he has 6 farms then upgraded two of those farms to railways.

So i would say that he should have 8 income- the four farms gives 1 each and the two railways 2 each giving a total of eight. I assume that you lose the bonus of the farms when upgrading to railroads. 

Under Romero's process he gains an income of 10, not 8 as he has stacked the railway bonus onto the farm upgrade. 

Whose method is correct? Do upgrades stack? Should i have had more income over the last few turns or Romero less this turn? Personally i'd suggest that they don't stack as otherwise my previous turns have been inaccurate and readjusting it all will be more of a pain(and have more impact on the game) than a one off edit on Romero's part. 

Please note Romero that i'm not attacking you, just using you as an example in a fairly serious issue.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Ok Rems, you are right.

This is the way it works: * the only way to build a railroad* is if a farm was already built there in the first place.

Upgrades do not stack, *upon building your railroad your farm is gone*. I thought this was made clear at the start. Lets just look a Romero's economy.

4 farms: 4 requisition per turn
2 railroads: 4 requisition per turn

So yes the total is 8, not 10, 8. Not lets look at your Rems.

2 farms: 2 requisition per turn
5 railroads: 10 requisition per turn

So, according to my maths, means your getting 12 requisition per turn. Well played my friend. 

I'd hoped I could leave you guys to sort out your income by yourself without haveing to interfere. Because after editing the maps, writing the NSREs, writing up the thread, putting the maps on the interet and having to double-check all that the last thing I need to do is go over everybody's income. I'm going to guess this was down to error or mis-understanding of the rules, so guys, if you don't fully understand or are unsure theres no shame in asking.

As for the colonisation system, well, I do have some "solutions" that could either cause you to speed up or slow down colonisation. For the colonisers out there its been pretty plain sailing but things will change next turn. At the moment I don't see it as a big issue.

Thank you Rems, for bringing such things to my attention.


----------



## Romero's Own

Oh, my bad. So i'll drop down my requisityion income and build railways on farms instead. Sorry guys. my mistake.


----------



## Rems

Cheers guys.

@Karak. I think everyone can manage their own income, especially now that it's crystal clear. 

@Romero, i thought it was just an honest mistake, but as you can see it's fairly important. Thanks for taking as it was meant.

Also can we interact diplomatically with the new, npc nations?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rems said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> @Karak. I think everyone can manage their own income, especially now that it's crystal clear.
> 
> @Romero, i thought it was just an honest mistake, but as you can see it's fairly important. Thanks for taking as it was meant.
> 
> Also can we interact diplomatically with the new, npc nations?


Ok course Rems.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Anybody else feel like posting?


----------



## Anilar

Having great desicion making difficulties. Hire another army, keeping myself poor, atleast compared to certain other nations, or do a little for my economy. And trying to decide if I should attack paris held territory this or next round, if at all. Call back fleet with army, or keep them going. At the very latests I will post by thuesday, with a little luck I can get it done by sunday or most likely monday.

If you update before that, no worries ill catch up.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Sorry Karak, exams are still plaguing me.  As soon as I can post, I'll do a double this update to catch up.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Sorry Karak, exams are still plaguing me.  As soon as I can post, I'll do a double this update to catch up.


Just do the one post for this update, adding in anything you missed from the last one. 

I don't want anyone making two posts per update.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Just do the one post for this update, adding in anything you missed from the last one.
> 
> I don't want anyone making two posts per update.


Not even to catch up the last one? Otherwise Winterreise has effectively sat still for 6 months. :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Not even to catch up the last one? Otherwise Winterreise has effectively sat still for 6 months. :laugh:


No, just include it in one post.

you didn't just sit still...you...erm...did Catholic things XD


----------



## Yru0

@Anilar, haha :laugh: I'm loving your NSRE, definitely one of the most bad*** declarations of war I've ever seen. Now to figure out what Hiigara's gonna do about it...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just a quick question, are people still posting on this? 5 of us have already posted and everything seems to have just gone quiet since Tuesday.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Just a quick question, are people still posting on this? 5 of us have already posted and everything seems to have just gone quiet since Tuesday.


People _should_ be posting...

I'm going to start working on the next update soon and eventually send out some reminders, which you can expect during the weekend.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Well, I have sent out PMs to everyone who hasn't posted you, so far oly brendxb has even bothered to reply...

Things don't look too good at the moment, I'm going to begin writing up the next part of the action thread...so get posting dammit.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Hold on guys, you do know the new update is up?


----------



## Anilar

Have a few questions, the army in Province 79 (Belgium) is that a paris commitee army, and do I know what kind of army it is.

And im not sure what the effect of war is, do I control province 77, do I need to keep an army there for a period of time to get control. Will I never control it as such and do I need to keep an army there forever. Can I leave the province and still have control, like building farmland and such.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Will get my post up either tommorow or the day after.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Anilar said:


> Have a few questions, the army in Province 79 (Belgium) is that a paris commitee army, and do I know what kind of army it is.
> 
> And im not sure what the effect of war is, do I control province 77, do I need to keep an army there for a period of time to get control. Will I never control it as such and do I need to keep an army there forever. Can I leave the province and still have control, like building farmland and such.


Next turn your occupation of province 77 will be complete, once you occupy all of Paris's province, you win. If it was a bigger nation and you occuppied half of their provinces then you could force them into a peace settlement.

You don't truly control it though, you cannot build there, but you may destroy buildings. And any buildings already there can no longer be used by Paris (i.e. they won't get the requisition from farms) once it's under your control you can move onto another one. It will remain in your hands until the end of the war or the enemy retakes it.

As for Paris' army, well, I gues you'll just have to find out...


----------



## Yru0

@Karak, that is a dastardly update  

Also, rules query for warfare, as good a time as any, say you attack an enemy army in an update, but then when the other player updates he reinforces the army with another one, how does the battle get resolved? Would it be two separate battles, as in the one from when the first player updated, and also one for when the second player launched his counter-attack, or will both updates be taken into consideration for a single outcome?


----------



## brendxb

ah. the caldari... A true impersonation of the monkey wrench


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Units reinforce at 1000 troops per turn, they always reinforce before being attacked. But if they choose to attack, they will not reinforce that turn.

If the player A attack player B's army, but Player B (being the cunning fiend that his is) builds another army...the battle carries on as normal...because armies take 1 turn to build. So if player A takes wins the battle and starts an occuypation then Player B's army is built the next turn. They will fight and if Player A wins he occuypies the province.

As for the rest of you question yru0...I'm confused.

btw brendxb, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Yru0

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> As for the rest of you question yru0...I'm confused.


Didn't put in the best way possible I guess 

Using the Izgurkens and the English for sake of an example (just say), imagine an English army in a province is attacked by an Izgurken army in the Izgurken player's update. However, in the English players update for the same 'turn' he reinforces with another army from another province, potentially changing the outcome of the battle. How would this be resolved? As if the Izgurken army was attacking both armies, or would it be one after another, say the first battle with the English defending, and then if the Izgurkens win that, with the English reinforcement army attacking?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Yru0 said:


> Didn't put in the best way possible I guess
> 
> Using the Izgurkens and the English for sake of an example (just say), imagine an English army in a province is attacked by an Izgurken army in the Izgurken player's update. However, in the English players update for the same 'turn' he reinforces with another army from another province, potentially changing the outcome of the battle. How would this be resolved? As if the Izgurken army was attacking both armies, or would it be one after another, say the first battle with the English defending, and then if the Izgurkens win that, with the English reinforcement army attacking?


Um, if the army was completed this turn then izgurka would attack them both.


----------



## Romero's Own

wow war is a very complicated buisness. Is there any way we can avoid the req needed for expansion by building factories and such. Just a query.


----------



## Romero's Own

oh yes. and becasue i mucked up last time, how much requisition should i be getting. Just if someone can quickly check so i can write up my action post.


----------



## Santaire

Stop double posting Romero!!!!!!!!!

This is not the first time, although it is the first time in this rp. Use the edit button


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Romero's Own said:


> oh yes. and becasue i mucked up last time, how much requisition should i be getting. Just if someone can quickly check so i can write up my action post.


Thank you Santaire.

Anyay Romero, you should know the rules, and you should be able to count how much requisition you have yourself.


----------



## Romero's Own

ok ok. will write up soon.


----------



## Rems

@Romero, you should be getting 10.

You have 2 farms and 4 railroads. That's 2 requisition + 8 requisition so 10.


----------



## Anilar

Karak I think what Yru0 was asking was not about armies being built. But what happens in the event, we have player A, in his post for a turn he attacks player B in a province that is allready defended by an army. But player B have not posted yet in that turn, so he sees player A's update and thinks no way is he going to get a easy round. So player B brings in another army from a neighbouring province or maybe from a transport fleet allready on route.

So the question would player A fight both of player B's armies at the same time. Or would player A first fight the allready defending army, and then player B's second army that reinforces the province would they attack player A's army.

Find it to be a rather interesting question, so thats why im barging in on the question too.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Anilar said:


> Karak I think what Yru0 was asking was not about armies being built. But what happens in the event, we have player A, in his post for a turn he attacks player B in a province that is allready defended by an army. But player B have not posted yet in that turn, so he sees player A's update and thinks no way is he going to get a easy round. So player B brings in another army from a neighbouring province or maybe from a transport fleet allready on route.
> 
> So the question would player A fight both of player B's armies at the same time. Or would player A first fight the allready defending army, and then player B's second army that reinforces the province would they attack player A's army.
> 
> Find it to be a rather interesting question, so thats why im barging in on the question too.


Hmmm, well, Player A would fight two battles then.


----------



## Anilar

Have a PM out to bluemage, to coordinate our joint NSRE. Will post when I have clarified events.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Anilar said:


> Have a PM out to bluemage, to coordinate our joint NSRE. Will post when I have clarified events.


Excellent, good to hear the first joint-NSRE event is working well


----------



## Anilar

Well and well, I guess it depends on the response I get from Bluemage, but still waiting. Not sure how often he visit this site.


----------



## Yru0

Don't mind me, just ba-bumping this thread due to extreme impatience and nail biting  

COME ON PEOPLE!!! By my count that's 2 weeks since an update and only 4 people :shok: (ok maybe being a bit hypocritical here...but still...)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

That is True Yru0, We're waiting for bluemage2, brendxb and Anilar. Of course we know Anilar is also waiting for bluemage2.

As for the people who haven't posted in ages, Jackinator, Akatsuki13 and Farseer Darvaleth, I'm probably going to turn them into NPC nations if this carries on for too long.

What also pisses me off a bit is that I've seen Jackinator post in A Touch of Evil Recently, so if he can post in that why can't he post in this? When I make my next 'Age of' I am going to be very selective about who joins and who doesn't.

For now, I'm glad I can rely on the guys who do post regularly to keep up to date.


----------



## Yru0

:angel: Kissing up complete!  

On another note, the three nations that have fallen unusually silent were all part of that round table conference  THEY'RE SCHEMING AGAINST US!!!!! :shok:

Haha, but seriously guys, if you see this get posting! It's in your contract :rtfm:


----------



## Anilar

I will post sometime tomorrow, even if I haven't gotten a reply from bluemage. Sorry that I didn't pm he sooner, first thought of it, when I had begun planning my post. But im that bit wiser next time I end up in a joint NSRE or similar.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I have some bad news to relate to you guys, Farseer Darvaleth will no longer be able to partcipate, and his nation will become an NPC until 'further notice'

As for Jackinator and Atasuki13...well they will most likely turn NPC by next update too because they haven't posted in a long long time. If they don't fucking bother then neither will I.

So, I may re-open the recruitment to a select few. Midge and Klmoster expressed a 'desire' to join and I may invite them into the RP.


----------



## Anilar

Think it would be a great idea to get some fresh blod in.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Okay, everyone listen up. I'm re-opening the recruitment for two more players! this is because three people will be leaving us, which is most unfortunate.

I'd like some posts up before the next update.


----------



## Santaire

You know Jackinator hasn't posted right?

He barely posts in anything. I had to personally remind him to get posts up for the rps he has posted in recently. He has work and a schedule that's been more than doubled. He's also on holiday for the next few weeks.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I am aware of that Santaire. He hasn't told me anything about holidays or week and I'm probably going to boot him from the RP. Its been a long, long time since he posted and I haven't heard a word from him.


----------



## Yru0

It's a shame really, but I guess it would be good to get new players involved... However, I have to broach the question of how we could do this without it being too unrealistic. We're pretty crowded as it is, and if I were a player joining, I'd hate to be at too much of a disadvantage, and I wouldn't be too thrilled about being forced to play a nation someone else designed (making 'Hiigara' was half the fun for me).

I say this because I've been in RPs where old members drop out and then new characters just suddenley appear, it can really break immersion  Especially in an RP such as this...perhaps there's some way to get in new players/countries without it being too far from the ordinary? A small province suddenley becoming a powerful force under the nose of the major empires due to their priorities being elsewhere, or even perhaps a revoloution taking place in an empire, also helping to explain how the wider world had lost contact with said nation...just spewing ideas, but it's down to Karak as GM and any new players themselves. Thanks for reading my late night ramblings


----------



## Anilar

It is valid questions Yru0, even thou it is late night ramblings. Sometimes the tired mind is the mind that sees most clearly.


----------



## Lord Commander Solus

Perhaps if the nations being "booted", as it were, instead fractured into a couple of smaller states; one of them could fail completely, economic collapse, epidemic, civil war, whatever. Then a small portion could become a new independent state, and, there you have it. The slower colonisation rate should also circumvent overcrowding, I imagine.

Sorry to just interject out of the blue, I've been a long-time lurker of this forum and have read some of the roleplays. This one in particular seemed very interesting to me. :blush:

EDIT: Now I think of it, the idea of overcrowding is perhaps a little silly; after all, where in the world today is just "no-man's land"? Very few parts of the world remain without human influence. Of course, this RP is quite a few years before today, but still even in the medieval period Europe and Asia at the very least were completely accounted for.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I understand where your coming from, perhaps it'll get a little crowded but I have no new nations planned for the future other than the two new characters that will hoepfulyl join. But we've lost three people, and that feels like a personal failure, especialy when we had other who wanted to sign up to this.

As for the booted nations, Winterrise will remain preserve although a war of sucession may be on the way. Darscen may split in, a few provinces being overrun by A certain group of barbarian nomads. Equas will fracture into minor states, respectively.

I do know that new nations will be at a disadvantage, the player must either accept that or simply don't bother joining. Some of the 'greater powers' may choose to help them.

How the nation comes to be will be up to the player, I think it is time I explained a bit more about the history of this Alternative earth, what happened before Age of Imperialism and why so much land belongs to "no one"


----------



## Anilar

Well I am assuming that the poor new nations, will start with 4 provinces like we did. Or was it 3. And some spending requisition, we did start of with 10. And some nice NSRE bonus to begin with, and I see them quickly raise to power and military might.


----------



## Rems

Adding new nations is going to be difficult. If you put them in as we started off as then they're never going to catch up, the existing players have large lead in territory and revenue. 

There's also the issue of where to put them, the map's running out of room and putting a fresh nation next to a strong existing one is asking for disaster. 

Will the empires of the dropped players remain or disappear from the map? Removing them from the map would allow for space for these new empires to be placed in and expand. Perhaps they could 'inherit' some of their territory and upgrades.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

As I said before the new players will be at a disadvantage to the other existing ones, that is something they'll have to deal with I'm afraid. I'm thinking something along the lines of 5 provinces and 15 requisition. They can 'inherit', as you put it Rems, land that belonged to some of the existing empires so long as the country's background/history ties in with it. As for the Dropped players, I've got a few ideas about what to do with them, it'll all come into effect next update which will include a nice, big history lesson for all of you.


----------



## Anilar

Just so you are aware Karak, as i remember you said midge had shown some interest. He is on vacation or some such, and will not be back before next week.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Anilar said:


> Just so you are aware Karak, as i remember you said midge had shown some interest. He is on vacation or some such, and will not be back before next week.


Thank you for that info Anilar, My Private Message thingy isn't really working so I haven't been able to tell him about this. I can reply to messages, but I can't send any...


----------



## Romero's Own

Shame about the people leaving but THIS IS WAR

Has everyone posted? If so how long can we expect to wait for this big update?


----------



## Serpion8

i would be intrested in joining this if i may.


----------



## Serpion8

if i am allowed to join, will my nation be in the remainder of one of the leaving nations?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

well, thats up to you.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Okay, I'm going to begin writing up the next update. I hope the guys interested in spots on the recruitment will post before I can finish it.

By the way, could someone message brendxb to remind him to post? I would be it appears my messaging system is broken, so I can only reply to other messages.


----------



## Anilar

Sounds like you should have a talk with a moderator, it can also be that the receiver have a full inbox, and therefore can't get the messages you send. Ill try and send a message to brendx


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

No, I just get a little message box saying "you must fill all the requred fields" whenever I try to send it, but I have!


----------



## Anilar

Hmm sounds strange.


----------



## brendxb

Sorry for being late. right now I'm on holiday in france and will have trouble updating fully. Still I can put up these mini updates and will hopefully go into more detail of them later on. Thanx and sorry again :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Goddamn.

When I was trying to create a post in the "technical help" section about my message problems I went down to 'create thread' (or something along those lines) and instead I got that box saying "must contain a minimum of 10 characters" when I easily had over 100 characters.

So I can't create a thread for some help and I can't message a moderator either, this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Well, I'm going on holiday for two and a half weeks. I will not be posting the update until then and my internet connection will every 'limited' in every possible way.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Good to know, will wait.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

If the people whow ant to join now haven't posted a nation and leader by the time I get back...well, they're screwed.


----------



## Midge913

As per our conversation I will start working up a 'Character/nation' and get it submitted as soon as I can. Thanks for the heads up on the opening!


----------



## Midge913

*Tolui Empire*

Here is my offering as we discussed Karak. I look forward to getting into the mix. 

Name: Supreme Kahn Ghazan Temujin 

Age: 56

Background: Ghazan's earliest memories are of growing him in a Chinese orphanage on the western side of the empire. He was told that his mother, who's name the monks that ran the orphanage never knew, arrived on the door step of the orphanage in the middle of the night, in the throws of labor. They were never able to explain why the woman, who was clearly Mongolian, had ended up so far into China, or what force guided her footsteps to the orphanage, for she died that very night giving birth to Ghazan on July 12, 1796. The only piece of her that remained for the monks to pass on to her child, a Jade necklace, that she had pressed into a monk's hand as she died. 

For the next 18 years, Ghazan spent his time in the orpahange studying language, history, Kung Fu, philosophy and literature. Despite his greatest hopes, no family would adopt him, his Mongolian heritage clear in his features. Bitterness at his plight began to creep into his heart, but instead of letting it color his outlook he threw himself evermore into his studies. By the time he was 17 Ghazan spoke 4 languages (Mandrin, Mongolian, French, & English), was well skilled in martial arts, and well versed in philosphy, especially the writings of General Sun Tzu. He had learned everything he could about his homeland and the more he read, the more he learned about the greatness of his nations past, the more he desired to go there, to see the land of his birth. It was that on the eve of his 18th birthday, he bid farewell to the monks that had cared for him since birth and left the only place he had ever been able to call home. 

His journeys took him into the furhtest reaches of the his homeland, an empire that stretched from just north of China all the way through the Central Russia to the Barents Sea. There he found a land rife with conflict, civil war tearing the emprire forged by the decendants of Genghis Kahn centuries ago apart bit by bit in a war that had raged for a hundred years. It was then that his lot in life was to change. While walking through the upper reaches of the eastern part of the mongolian empire, he was captured by raiders of the Khamag tribe and was forced into servitude by the cruel warlord of that tribe, Hasar Belqutei, a man hated by his people. 

While in captivitiy, toiling away caring for the great flocks of sheep and goats owned by Warlord Hasar, he met another slave. For days, this man would stare at him. Never speaking, always avoiding his gaze should Ghazan look in his direction. It went on this way for weeks, the other man always managing to avoid Ghazan. Questions burned in Ghazan's heart, he wondered how it was that the people put up with such cruelty, how it was that Hasar retained power, but mostly who this other slave was that seamed to stare at Ghazan as if he knew him. 

Finally, weeks after his imprisonment, Ghazan was able to corner the man, questioning him as to his behavior. Stammering, gaze averted, the man, some 30 years older than Ghazan by the name of Yssa, told him that he looked just like the rightful ruler of the Khamag tribe, a man named Temujin, in honor of the Great Khan from who he was decended, and that the necklace Ghazan wore a match to the one given to his mother by Temujin on the eve of their marriage. 

Ghazan learned that during a raid far to the south, near the borders of China, Hasar had killed Temujin in a fit of rage and jealousy and he had tried to kill Temujin's wife Chinua who was great with child. Yssa spoke of the properity and honor held by the Khamag Tribe under Temujin's rule and that he had begun to forge allianced amongst the warring tribes and kingdoms that had splintered out of the great empire during the Everlasting War. Temujin had wanted to return the glory of his tribe. He had wanted to carve out an Empire in the northern reaches of Russia, protected to the east by the great mountains, dedicated to Tolui, Genghis Khan's youngest son from who Temujin claimed ansectory to the Great Khan. Yssa was convinced that Ghazan was Temujin's lost child, his age, his appearance, his bearing, spoke to Yssa of his parentage. 

At first, Ghazan refused to believe the old man, telling himself that these things could not be true, and that the old man's brain had been addled by years of slavery and harsh treatment under Hasar. But the more Yssa spoke of it, the more it filtered through the ranks of the slaves and even into the free people of the surrounding villages, and the more that Ghazan began to believe it as people he had never met would approach him in the fields, telling him of his lineage and his resemblance to his father. 

One night Ghazan was awakened by a commotion that raged around him. The slaves, some of the soldiers guarding them, and many of the commoners had revolted against Hasar and his cronies. Taking up a flaming spar of wood Ghazan joined the fray, in the midst of things saving the life of the old man Yssa. Picking up a fallen sword from the corpse of a dead soldier, Ghazan made his way to Hasar's dwelling, to find the man laying into the revolutionists with a skill far more formidable than any who came against him. His gaze locked upon his captor, Hasar's eyes rose to meet Ghazan's and the truth of his past slammed home with the warlord's reaction. He recognized Ghazan and most importantly recognized the jade necklace Ghazan displayed proudly on his chest. In a combat that lasted but a few seconds, Ghazan cut the throat of the former warlord and took his rightful place as leader of the great tribe, at the age of 24. His ascension heralded by his people as a turning point, a bright future opening up in front of them with the death of a Tyrant. 

Ideals: Despite the fact that he never knew his father, Ghazan latched onto his dream of a unified people. His desire to bring his people together and ushering them into the modern world one that gripped him to his very core. He wanted nothing more than peace, prosperity, and wealth for his people and is willing to do just about anything to see that dream realized. 

Apperance:









Nation Name: Tolui Empire

Flag: 









Government: Empire, supported by a congress of chieftains. 

Background: The Tolui Empire was born out of the strife of the Everlasting War that tore apart the great Mongolian Empire built by Genghis Khan. Arising out of slavery, the ruler of the Tolui Empire, Ghazan Temujin, claimed his rightful place as the Warlord of the Khamag Tribe. From this seat Ghazan was able to fold much of the territory that had belonged to his anscestor, Tolui Khan, youngest son of the Great Khan, under his control. Through warfare, treaties, bribes, and subterfuge the lands west of the Ural mountains to the door step of Europe bowed down to Ghazan, for in his rule they saw the tenacity and cunning of his great anscestor, tempered by the wisdom and compassion of his past. 

Current state: Prosperity reigns in the Tolui Empire as the Supreme Khan has ushered them into a new era of technolgy balanced by the traditions and culture of the past. Tolui calvary, deadly in their own right as they have been for a milennia, have adopted the new gun culture of the industrial age, increasing their efficiency. Ghazan has brough new techiniques in mining coupled with the tranportation advances of the locomotive to his nation and precious gems, gold, silver, iron, and coal, flow from the mountains of his empire in droves. The people, who less than 20 years ago lived in the desolate grips of poverty and slavery, now prosper under the rule of the Supreme Khan.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

As mentioned in A Touch of Evil, I won't be able to post for the next three days, will be going camping but will have limited internet access. And then next week I'll be away for a week-ish with about 99% chance of having no internet at all for that week, so I won't be able to update then. I'll try and get my post done before I go abroad next week, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

Mind if I post? This looks very intriguing.

Name: High King Aereamh Tel'Cwyal an lasair-láimh (the Flame-Handed)

Age:42

Background: A Celt, or at least one of those who were isolated long enough to truly stick to the old ways, Aereamh had long grown up with the desire to return the sons of his ancestors to their rightful glory, but to those who were confined by pessimism, this was nothing more than a pipe dream of a glory long faded. His mother was of Irish-Gaelic stock and his father of Welsh blood, the area where they lived was shunned by superstitious Christians, believing that the 'evil' of their deities would curse them or worse. It was one fateful night that a mob of zealots attacked the settlement, only Aereamh, aged 12, his mother and two of his siblings survived.

10 years later, now 22, Aereamh had grown into a strong man, whose sword-arm was matched only by his intelligence and ambition. Tiring of the ill-treatment of those who follow the old gods, he called all who embraced their heritage to gather in front of the old Russian fortress of Zanigrev and to his prize many answered his call and so began the Last Blood rebellion, which ended Five years later with Duke's head adorning Aereamh's wall. The united Celtic tribes all turned to the leader of their rebellion and declared him the first High King of the Airgeatlámh Dominion.

In the Modern day, now 42 years of age, Aereamh has married his queen, Nimuadha and their union has resulted in two children: Their eldest, Rhiannon, 18 who serves as the High King's envoy for high priority missions and the youngest, a boy called Faedh, 11, for whom time has yet to fully tell his capabilities.



Appearance: Aereamh could be considered aesthetically appealing by most standards. His long brown-blonde hair is often braided, his beard often left to flow freely. His body is muscular, lithe and scarred, a result of the last blood uprising and tattoos adorn his body. However he is often adorned with torques on both arms and often wears chainmail body armour and either a pair of trousers or a kilt (depending on the weather) with animal furs. He often carries with him a sword, named after the spear of Cuchullain, called Gae bolg which has been shattered and reforged many times.

Nation name: The Airgeatlámh Dominion

Flag:









Government: Monarchy/meritocracy

State religion: Celtic paganism (Irish, Welsh and mainland Celtic), but other religions are allowed to be followed (except fundamentalist variants of Christianity and Catholicism)

Background: Ever since its foundation, the Airgeatlámh Dominion's first move was to immediately establish the Old Gods as the religion of the dominion, casting out those Catholic priests who opposed this decision and to establish a new capital in the south, as well as establishing Aereamh's lieutenants as members of the council and the Druids, under Cathbad, as Priests and educators. The Celts that make-up Aereamh's territories are descended from two waves of refugees, each fleeing persecution. The first wave were Welsh and English Celts who fled the rise of Christianity in Britain and decided to make way for the remote lands of southern Russia. The second were Irish Celts who fled from the same event in their homeland and followed their brother's route north-east. After the banishment of the Priests, the Dominion set about blending the traditional ways of war with the modern, knowing that favouring single combat is not going to work against a mass of rifles. The Dominion established a standing army and a civilian army, should their lands ever fall under threat of invasion. The council then started taking in refugees and political dissidents from across the world, allowing them to improve the technology and battle tactics and stratagems of the Dominion. They then turned their sights to the old Celtic Heartlands believing that all Celtic peoples should be united under one banner, the way it should have been.

Current state: Much of Russia lies under the banner of Aereamh's Dominion, now he has his sights on the Ancient Heartlands of the Celts. Tensions are currently high between the Airgeatlámh Dominion and the more zealously motivated nations, who have demanded the return of dissidents to their lands, but Aereamh refuses knowing what fate lies for them back home and the High King himself did not want to be anything like those who conquered his brethren in Western Europe, Britain and Ireland. As a result of the acceptance of foreigners, the Dominion enjoys the cultural fruits of many peoples whilst enjoying their own culture and members of the council now consist of a Celtic majority but with Jews, Arabs, local ethnic groups and other Europeans. The standing army, the Airgeatlámha Fola (Silver hands of blood) stands ready for war. Under the command Ceirnaan Twyryr, they shall stand before fate itself.

I know its a bit rough but it sums up my nation, or will I need to change the whole thing


----------



## Anilar

Lacking a picture of your leader Farseer Ulthris, otherwise it seems good enough. Only little problem is that if you check the action thread, you will see Ireland is already under the rule of the British Imperium, and a little bit of Ireland is independent for now.

So maybe your people a few hundred years ago made a exodus to somewhere else in europe.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

the changes have been made. These Celts have settled Northern Russia...is this better?


----------



## Midge913

Ultimately it is Karak's decision. I believe northern Russia is where he is putting me. I would suggest you get in touch with him and work out the particulars.


----------



## Romero's Own

Argh, my backgarden is being invaded by new nations. KILL THEM ALL.:angry:


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

Any where in Russia will do me, its the emptiest spot on the map


----------



## Romero's Own

You know, i hear Nothern Africa is very nice this time of year. Good place for a new nation to start. 

Not Rusia, very cold and empty. 

Definatly not Russia. 

Anywhere but Russia.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

Nah, besides we only take the heads of those who take ours and expand if we really need it. Think of the pretty Celtic warrior-women :grin:


----------



## Romero's Own

Welcome, please, feel free to come visit. Our doors will aways be open for your women... i mean all of you.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Romero, you greedy imperalist bastard! XD

Midge and Anilar are right, ireland will be part of England soon and norther Russia (well, the northern coast) will go to Midge because that's the way I want it to be. I could drop you in another part of Russia or the balkans.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Yes, yes a double post.

But as you should all know I've been on holiday for about two weeks now and in two days I should arrive home. After that I'll ned to reply to midge's RPs (top priority) edit the campagin map and then finish the next update. But while I've ben away I bought a little notebok for two yankee dollars and inbetween trips to the pool, beach, national parks and vegas I've been writing up some ideas for age of modernism. I decided to expand on the points and things you guys liked in imperalism and here's what I have:

-trade: trade routes! You guys enjoyed getting trade ahreeements and now they actually beneifit you!

-money: instead of requisition I have a new money system, nations wil get tjheir income from trade and taxes

-warfare: a new battalion warfare system is here, with a better combat sysrem tanks, guerilla fighters, jet aircraft and battleships.

-nuclear weapons: nuclear weapons will destroy everthing in the prvovince they explode in and rebuilding will be no easy task.


----------



## Rems

Jet's, tanks, nukes? We're in the early 19th C. Is there now technological progression?

Oh wait, are you referring to a new rpg to be created later?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rems said:


> Jet's, tanks, nukes? We're in the early 19th C. Is there now technological progression?
> 
> Oh wait, are you referring to a new rpg to be created later?


Oh yes. Probably based in 1960 or 1958


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

Anywhere in Russia will do me.


----------



## Romero's Own

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Romero, you greedy imperalist bastard! XD.


What can i say? I have a vision. :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

Just wondering where we stand with things. I am really itching to get a post up.


----------



## Anilar

I think we are awaiting Karak's return, and I think he has decided to get done with updates in those RP's he is a player in first, before he gets around updating those he is GM in.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Sorry for the delays guys, I'm having some trouble with Heresy, I'll try to get it up by the end of the week.


----------



## Yru0

:rtfm: Knock Knock  I don't mean to be impatient but we've got a war to fight here  Can we expect an update ETA Karak? :threaten:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Sorry guys but I've had three big problems which has delayed the update:

1. ESET smart security thought it would be funny to block every website...I sorted the problem... eventually.

2. Heresy doesn't won't me to post on anything, so i switched to google chrome, hope it works.

3. Microsoft word decided not to work for some stupid reason.

But they've all been sorted now! and I'm writing it up!


----------



## Yru0

Wahay! :yahoo: Worth the wait I think :king: Quick question Karak, does the 2 Req to colonise NSRE still count?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

I was wondering, how much resources do me and Midge start with?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Farseer Ulthris said:


> I was wondering, how much resources do me and Midge start with?


I edited it into your NSRE, its 26 requisition. I was meant to type 25 but it came out at 26, lucky you. :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I edited it into your NSRE, its 26 requisition. I was meant to type 25 but it came out at 26, lucky you. :biggrin:


Cool. I will get to work on mine right away.


----------



## Anilar

Your first post seems fine Farseer Ulthris. You can buy several upgrades at the same time, so your capital region could easily also be upgraded with farmland and such too. I don't really think there is any reason to hold that much requisition in reserve, thou im not sure if you can build farmland and railroads in the same turn. But I would spend as much as possible on getting your infrastructure running with farmlands and railroads. Just my opinion.


----------



## Rems

No, so far we've played you have to build the farms first, then wait for your next turn to upgrade to railroads. 

Couple of questions Karak.

Army transportation by sea, is it on a 1 to 1 basis? ie: only one army fits into each transport. 

War subsidies. Can we give requisition to other players?

Colonisation still costs 2 req for each province right? Can we colonise more than one at a time?


----------



## Midge913

Hey karak, I hate to be a pest, but could you do another map with the names of the nations overlaid on the colored areas. I am, regrettably, having a hard time piecing together where some of the nations are. 

Farseer & Romero- I will be sending you both a PM regarding things. We are quite close to one another, so I think we should work out our relationships.


----------



## Rems

Subterfuge Midge?!

The names of the players are coloured coded to the map colours on the first page of this thread but i agree that it can be confusing at times. Perhaps this named map could be put on the the first page here, to act as a permanent reminder?


----------



## Midge913

Rems said:


> Subterfuge Midge?!
> 
> The names of the players are coloured coded to the map colours on the first page of this thread but i agree that it can be confusing at times. Perhaps this named map could be put on the the first page here, to act as a permanent reminder?


Nah, no subterfuge...... yet.

I tried to coordinate the colors from the first post, but there appears to be some new ones that dont correspond. It may be that it is one in the morning here, but I am having a hard time sorting it out in my head.


----------



## Rems

To be honest i'm not entirely sure who everyone is either. I know who i and my immediate neighbours are but the rest...


----------



## Anilar

There is a reason I start my post with a big headline with Kingdom of Vendsyssel, so people know what they are reading about.


----------



## brendxb

I haven't really been able to fix my update with school starting and all but either way I still should have made it better than that so a really big sorry. Also I've fixed the previous update and am now working on the new one. :fool: once again I apologize for the muck up.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

@Rems: Yes and yes

@Midge: I'll get onto that, sorry the map is a bit confusing.

@Brendxb: Okay, that sounds good


----------



## Midge913

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> @Midge: I'll get onto that, sorry the map is a bit confusing.


I am just having trouble sorting out the NPC nations from some of the others in the far north there. I think I have it sorted, but I would hate to make a mistake. I think it is more of me being an idiot as opposed to the map being confusing.


----------



## Klomster

Hmmm, i would love to be the Eternal Swedish empire, led by the glorious "god king Gustavus Carolus Adolphus, beloved by all swedish and hated by all else " but since some vile norwegians have taken the land i guess i'll pass.

I'm also already playing another civilization heavy rp and as such is having enough trouble getting into that one.

Hope it goes well for you, and happy rp'ing!


----------



## Yru0

:victory: Ok reporting for the head count! Still here and willing to continue.


----------



## Midge913

Same here!


----------



## Romero's Own

Count me in


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Thank Fudge! Heresy is back!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hurrah! Excellent news. How are we going to progress with this?


----------



## Anilar

Are we still playing, I know I still need to make an update for the latest update.


----------



## brendxb

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
My heresy just got back online (password problems) had to try to reset it three times before giving up for a while.
PS just posting this to say I'm still here and sorry that I was away for a while


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Okay, we have a few more to post I'll begin work on the update and try and catch up with Midge's RPs


----------



## Anilar

Ill try and get a post up one of the following days. Have been a bit crazy in my life lately.

But was wondering if it would be a better idea to close this game, and move on to the next age, I believe you have expressed that you have fleshed out your ideas Karak. And was thinking that the reincarnation of heresy-online would be a good excuse. And it would prevent my glorious kingdom to be beaten into a ruin. :wink:

But still will make a post one of these days, if nothing else to show those Gauls that the viking blood is not to be trifled with.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Anilar said:


> Ill try and get a post up one of the following days. Have been a bit crazy in my life lately.
> 
> But was wondering if it would be a better idea to close this game, and move on to the next age, I believe you have expressed that you have fleshed out your ideas Karak. And was thinking that the reincarnation of heresy-online would be a good excuse. And it would prevent my glorious kingdom to be beaten into a ruin. :wink:
> 
> But still will make a post one of these days, if nothing else to show those Gauls that the viking blood is not to be trifled with.


I have been thinking the same thing, AoI feels a bit outdated. I'll make a few decisions within the next few days about it.


----------



## Malochai

Well, not that I'm part of this one, but if you do another Conquest RP, I'll definitely put in for it ...


----------



## Yru0

I for one am up for either option, although if possible I'd like to do a resurgence of Hiigara if you decide to create a new RP!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Yru0 said:


> I for one am up for either option, although if possible I'd like to do a resurgence of Hiigara if you decide to create a new RP!


of course, I'd like to see a mixture of old and new nations for the sequel. But I might put of out a little traditional RP first.


----------



## Midge913

I am up for whatever man. The Tolui Empire barely got a chance to make its mark on the world stage so I would love to see them continue on either in this RP or one similar.


----------

